# Biker gangs / "patch clubs"



## JWH (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi

I was at an airport a couple of weeks ago and I saw the first biker gang I have ever seen in the UK. They were Outlaws (I think). I had always thought that biker gangs (as opposed to scooter "gangs" of kids) were pretty marginal in the UK but Pingu says he used to ride with a patch club.

Do biker gang bars exist in London? (I don't intend to visit). How come you never see anyone with patches, then?


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 13, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> How come you never see anyone with patches, then?



I see hundreds of the ********* every year. A load turned up uninvited and unannounced at the last rally I went to. The woman on the gate told them buy tickets for the rally or fuck off, they fucked off.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Aug 13, 2005)

tobyjug & chums on their way to a meet


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 13, 2005)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> tobyjug & chums on their way to a meet



That is sometimes a lot closer to reality than you think.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 13, 2005)

There is an official angels chapter in Windsor i think. I think it started as an unofficial rip-off, but some nastiness (gunfighting?) inevitably followed. Its apparantly nothing like the mafia-esque  cartel in Canada/USA, more like a (gasp!) motorcycle club


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 13, 2005)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> There is an official angels chapter in Windsor i think. I think it started as an unofficial rip-off, but some nastiness (gunfighting?) inevitably followed. Its apparantly nothing like the mafia-esque  cartel in Canada/USA, more like a (gasp!) motorcycle club



Jesus H Christ, the Windsor Chapter had an argument amongst themselves what must be about 40 years ago. When the shooting had stopped the survivor got jailed for murder.
 My Brother-in-Law was a member of the notorious Tin Cans at the time. 
The current Windsor ones are the rip off.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 13, 2005)

i know a few hells angels and happily go to bulldog bash every year, feeling completely safe and secure. It's other smaller patch club meets i've been to when I've seen fights,think they're trying to prove themselves....


----------



## Pingu (Aug 14, 2005)

aye if you want to see many patch clubs go to the bulldog.


there are many UK patch clubs, most are just groupls of people in  a bike club rather than the "traditional" image of a patch club

Outlaws, angels, and other MCs have the more familiar air to them but there are many MCCs too.

By us we have a chapter of outlaws and at least 7 or 8 MCCs that I am aware of.

Maz, who used to "run" the UK angels chapter (may still do but I am not up to date) used to spend a lot of time doing cahridy stuff in order to raise the imoage of the UK angels. There is however and always has been a more, shall we say, traditional element to the MC scene too.

A bike club near here (That I used to hang out with occaiaionally - never bothererd prospecting though as I was already a memeber of another club) was disbanded by the local outlaws when they became a bit to o"hollywood" and satrting thinking that they were in some sort of biker film. aparantly the outlaws thought they were giving bikers a bad name and forced them to disband and took their colours.


so to get back on topic yes there are many patch clubs in the UK but most are just that clubs for people who like bikes.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 14, 2005)

i remember round the late seventies/early eighties there was a biker gang based predominatly down south called the Road Rats anyone remember them? there was some story about some swiss or swedish bikers riding through thier turf ended up getting thier patches confistcated, apparently they ended up complaining to the main Hell Angel chapter who had to go and mediate between the two gangs


----------



## moose (Aug 14, 2005)

The Outlaws hang out in the Midlands, primarily, as do lots of the old bike gangs. There are a few Satan's Slaves (*snigger*) and Devil's Disciples (*cackle*) still mooching about in Manchester/Lancashire.


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 14, 2005)

moose said:
			
		

> The Outlaws hang out in the Midlands, primarily, as do lots of the old bike gangs. There are a few Satan's Slaves (*snigger*) and Devil's Disciples (*cackle*) still mooching about in Manchester/Lancashire.


yeah i remember the Satan's Slaves and the Devil's Disciples when i was about 15 used to always hang around the fairgrounds, never seem to remember them having bikes though   you remember the Blood 22 from chester i think?


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 14, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> never seem to remember them having bikes though



At one rally I went to this year the "president" of a Hells Angels club came on and off site in a taxi.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 14, 2005)

Plenty of outlaws in Brum, including the guy who does my tats.


----------



## Spion (Aug 14, 2005)

beesonthewhatnow said:
			
		

> Plenty of outlaws in Brum, including the guy who does my tats.



In Brum round the late 70s early 80s there were stacks of em - the 69ers, the United Bikers and the Cycle Tramps. I was on the fringes of the UBs but fortunately never got too mixed up, tho it seemed quite exciting at the time.

Up here in Bradford there still seem to be a few Santa's Slaves about. Saw a couple of em playing scrabble in my local recently    

AFAIR re. Angels there was the Windsor, Wolverhampton and an All England chapter. Remember meeting a Wolvo one once and he was just a clean cut older guy with a Goldwing, tho he must've been heavier than his image conveyed


----------



## Velouria (Aug 14, 2005)

There's a Satans Slaves chapter around Tayside.

They are not nice people.


----------



## gawkrodger (Aug 14, 2005)

an outlaw used to live in the basement below us when i lived in stamford hill in london. he was a nice guy, and some of my housemates often bought weed off him at a decent price.

The wolverhampton hells angels have their club house at the top of my road. Each year they have a huge firework display at their clubhouse, and invite all the locals along. It's dope


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 14, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> In Brum round the late 70s early 80s there were stacks of em - the 69ers, the United Bikers and the Cycle Tramps. I was on the fringes of the UBs but fortunately never got too mixed up, tho it seemed quite exciting at the time.



do you remember the incident when the pres of the Cycle Tramps got shot dead by the Road Rats at some rally in the midlands?


----------



## Spion (Aug 15, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> do you remember the incident when the pres of the Cycle Tramps got shot dead by the Road Rats at some rally in the midlands?



Nope. When was that?


----------



## Belushi (Aug 15, 2005)

> Do biker gang bars exist in London? (I don't intend to visit).



The White Swan in Greenwich used to be years ago, used to drink with some of the Outlaws there, nice guys. 

Bikers and Biker Pubs are usually pretty peacefull, though when it does kick off it tends to get very serious.

IME experience its mostly old men mowadays, dont think there are so many young blokes involved in the patch clubs, and its never been as violent in the UK as in the US/Canada or Scandinavia.


----------



## Juice Terry (Aug 15, 2005)

jeff_leigh said:
			
		

> i remember round the late seventies/early eighties there was a biker gang based predominatly down south called the Road Rats anyone remember them? there was some story about some swiss or swedish bikers riding through thier turf ended up getting thier patches confistcated, apparently they ended up complaining to the main Hell Angel chapter who had to go and mediate between the two gangs


I remember the Road Rats, used to see them a lot around Surrey/Hampshire at various biker pubs etc in the early 80's. I think there was always bad blood between them and the Angels.

I remember being at Stone Henge festival in 81 or 82 when some Hells Angels arrived and paraded around the camp site in a van all holding axes and sawn offs, basically sending out a message "We're here now, don't fuck with us".


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 15, 2005)

Its all Satans Slaves down here in Devon too.

I used to know a couple of them and TBH they are pretty sound guys. 
Dont get me wrong I'm glad I know em. I wouldn't wanna get on the wrongside of them EVER. TRhey 

But from the people I have seen that have got on the wrong side of them they have been fair.  

So much better quicker and efficient than the biggest and worst organised crime patch gang out there known as the police. With them your all guilty of something


----------



## axomoxia (Aug 15, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Its all Satans Slaves down here in Devon too.
> 
> I used to know a couple of them and TBH they are pretty sound guys.
> Dont get me wrong I'm glad I know em. I wouldn't wanna get on the wrongside of them EVER.



HA down here are pretty quiet (there club house is about a mile down the road from me). Almost too quiet - they were by some accounts told to be a bit more "visible" a few years ago. Nice enough bunch of people when the mood takes them, but again, I've no intention of pissing them off. 

There seems to be a hierarchy of clubs - from MCC (side patch and front patch) to side and front patch MC - to full blown back patch to the HA at the top of the pile. AFAIK most HA members work there way up through the clubs, hence most of the HA tend be closer to bus passes than free school milk. 

To be quite honest, I can see the whole patch club scene being gone in twenty or thirty years - most new bikers who join a club head towards one of the owners clubs rather than the traditional MCC, and I get an increasing sense of irritation with the whole strutting "respect my patch" attitude. In a way its sad to see the whole club scene slowly dying away - theres very little new blood coming in, even though the clubs try not be elitest. Most of the ones I know would be more than happy to welcome spotty herberts on ratty 125s. 

As to other back patch clubs, the National Chopper Club are still going strong (and still building custom bikes), Ogri MCC are still Ogri MCC and still the great bunch of larger than life lunatics the've also been (They won Scrapheap challenge a couple of years ago), the Christian Motorcycle Clubs (who look like Hells Angels, come of it a lot of them used to be HA) look scary enough, and have god on thier side. Still a bunch of pissheads .

As to the Windsor HA story, IIRC it ended up with a shooting down the New Forest around 1980 ish? The last HA scrap I heard of was the '96 Rockers Reuinion stabbing (I was a MAG rep through the fall-out from _that_ particular episode).

Andy


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 15, 2005)

Spion said:
			
		

> Nope. When was that?



around the mid eighties


----------



## longdog (Aug 15, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> Maz, who used to "run" the UK angels chapter (may still do but I am not up to date) used to spend a lot of time doing cahridy stuff in order to raise the imoage of the UK angels.




Maz Harris died a few years back   

Shame, he was a nice guy.


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 15, 2005)

axomoxia said:
			
		

> Ogri MCC are still Ogri MCC and still the great bunch of larger than life lunatics the've also been (They won Scrapheap challenge a couple of years ago),




As OGRI MCC is basically the armed services and police motorcycle club it is a bit difficult to compare it with any other back patch club.
That is probably why the rally is such a good one and tickets are difficult to get hold of. (My wife and I have had our tickets since January)


----------



## axomoxia (Aug 15, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> As OGRI MCC is basically the armed services and police motorcycle club it is a bit difficult to compare it with any other back patch club.
> That is probably why the rally is such a good one and tickets are difficult to get hold of. (My wife and I have had our tickets since January)



The trick is to apply for next years rally, as soon as you come back from this years  (SO inisists we do the Wozwolf this year, so it'll be the first one I missed since 1999).

Andy


----------



## D (Aug 15, 2005)

Yesterday there was some kind of police/POW biker thing happening and, way better, on Saturday the Vesperados cruised around town.  A bunch of people scooting around San Francisco on Vespas - super cute!


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 15, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> There's a Satans Slaves chapter around Tayside.
> 
> They are not nice people.



That'll be the Fife chapter. They're ok, well I got on with them, but then I'm prettier than you   

Used to know some of the Kent Angels, they seemed like nice blokes too.

Doggy beat me to the news about Maz


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 19, 2005)

Used to hang around with various Outlaws at The Albion in Stoke Newington. Used to like that pub. It was closed down a few years ago to make way for luxury apartments


----------



## jeff_leigh (Aug 19, 2005)

secretsquirrel said:
			
		

> Used to hang around with various Outlaws at The Albion in Stoke Newington. Used to like that pub. It was closed down a few years ago to make way for luxury apartments



you still live in Stoke Newington? is the Pegasus still there?


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Aug 19, 2005)

*read a fairly crap book called Gangs*

by Tony Somecunt who is apparently the crime corro for the observer. It was very informative i just didn't like the sensationalist and unpolitical/unalaytical attitude to gangs and crime.

However the biker gangs in the UK are fully covered and i believe that serious shit is still going down to this day and there are still plenty of beefs and scraps. The was some difference noted between MCs and MGs (Clubs and Gangs) and i think the outlaws were openly a Gang, and were the Angels main rivals here and in the US, and were picking up small independent outfits throughout the 90's much to the HA's distress... But i cannae remember. I suggest ppl read it if theyre interested. It seemed very genuine because the attitude of the bikers he described is what everyone else has said and he mentions Bulldog Bash being incredibly safe. I've been interested in tracking down some bikers cos i know they run decent speed at decent prices, but i'm too afraid i'll say it the wrong way, do the wrong thing and get arseraped with a fire axe.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 19, 2005)

Over the past decade, members of the Hell's Angels were locked in a violent turf war in Quebec with a rival biker group - the Rock Machine - for control of Quebec's billion-dollar drug trade. The death toll in the conflict, which has died down, has been staggering; 162 dead since 1994, including an 11-year-old boy who was hit by shrapnel. A local journalist was also gunned down in 2000 for an exposé he wrote on the group.

The Canadian Hell's Angels are far more organized than those in the United States. "In the States there is still this myth of the easy rider. They're the bad boys, the rogues who might drink too much booze, but not organized criminals," Mr. Sher says. "In Canada, they are now recognized as not only criminal, but as the only national organized crime group in the country."

http://www.csmonitor.com/2003/1209/p06s01-woam.htm


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 19, 2005)

I believe the Hell's Angels are organized crims in the States too, as are many other biker gangs.  Here in Philadelphia, they have a rivalry with the more locally powerful Pagans, though its nothing like as bad as Quebec City.  None of the "outlaw" gangs wear wear identifying colours in public, because they would be arrested, or at least searched and hassled, on sight.  The alleged Pagan leader, a famous local character, is an ex-cop, funnily enough (or not.)  The only people who still look like the traditional bikers here are gay leathermen, thousands of whom congregate in a little town called New Hope every weekend.  It takes the first-time visitor a while to catch on that its not a Hell's Angels-style gang.


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 19, 2005)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> I've been interested in tracking down some bikers .



Well I am a biker and I can assure you HA are a sad shower of bastards that are barely tolerated and are coming very close to outstaying their welcome.
Forcing their way into motorcycle rallies and not paying for a ticket is going to, in the very near future end up in a VERY big backlash.
They have been told to fuck off at several rallies I have been to recently.


----------



## longdog (Aug 20, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Well I am a biker and I can assure you HA are a sad shower of bastards that are barely tolerated and are coming very close to outstaying their welcome.
> Forcing their way into motorcycle rallies and not paying for a ticket is going to, in the very near future end up in a VERY big backlash.
> They have been told to fuck off at several rallies I have been to recently.




Get them all rounded up and have the OB bus them to Helston nick until somebody claims them


----------



## Velouria (Aug 20, 2005)

geminisnake said:
			
		

> That'll be the Fife chapter. They're ok, well I got on with them, but then I'm prettier than you


Mmm, well I guess they never came to a party of yours, stole the drink, started several fights, hospitalised a few people, smashed up the furniture, and threw 1200 quid's worth of decks out of a window, destroying them beyond repair.

Not to mention someone I know who was being very closely quizzed by them about his bike and was warned away by someone telling him that their plan was to go nick his bike and use it for parts for their choppers after 'ringing' the engine (hey, on a bike you just need to swap whatever bit of casing it's stamped on to change the engine number, remember, and you could never tell unless you took the engine apart and even then you'd need to be an expert).

Lovely people


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 21, 2005)

Velouria said:
			
		

> Mmm, well I guess they never came to a party of yours, stole the drink, started several fights, hospitalised a few people, smashed up the furniture, and threw 1200 quid's worth of decks out of a window, destroying them beyond repair.



That sounds like one of my parties  


But Velouria I aint questioning what you are saying as it might be the case.

But all that party stuff and the asking someone about his bike etc cos they wanna rob it. TBH that sounds pretty much like reputation preceeding them if you know what I mean. 

Did they nick his bike did the parts get robbed? Why could it not have been an interest in his bike?

It sounds like a rep thing, they show an interest. . . and they're on the rob. 

The Slaves I knew Bought everything. Firstly cos they could afford it as the control most of the drugs round here and secondly, and more importantly . . 

because they control the drugs round here they get stopped a lot. Last thing you want is to get knicked for having stolen goods when your running a shitload of drugs.


----------



## Shirl (Aug 21, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> I was at an airport a couple of weeks ago and I saw the first biker gang I have ever seen in the UK. They were Outlaws (I think).



  They're always called the Outlaws.
I belonged to a gang called the Outlaws in 1966   My boyfriend was called Speedy


----------



## tollbar (Aug 21, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> That sounds like one of my parties
> 
> 
> But Velouria I aint questioning what you are saying as it might be the case.
> ...




The Exeter Satans Slaves used to own a Pub, The Roadhouse in Cowick Street, they recently lost the licence.

Like DJB says they are all right if you are on the right side of them, I have known a few of them them on and off since the 70s and never seen any problems. Not people to cross though.  They almost seem to be part of the Exeter establishment now though. Goes to show, I suppose how the drugs industry is ever so slowly infiltrating the mainstream.

Church Bellringers in the Exeter area compete every year for a cup which is awarded in memory of one of their number who died suddenly about 26 years ago.  What the good churchgoers dont know is that it was partly paid for by the Satans Slaves who coughed up when the landlord of a pub they drunk in at the time got pissed and approached them for a donation.


----------



## Strumpet (Aug 21, 2005)

My boss is a member of a patched bike club. 
The members are always popping into the shop...even seen a few HA's pop in now n then...looked like nice old men to me.


----------



## Velouria (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh I'm sure a lot of them are nice people. But a lot of them aren't.


----------



## Skimix (Aug 21, 2005)

There was an HA clubhouse just down the road from where I used to live in Reading.  Looking like a fort with metal plates over all the windows, CCTV everywhere etc.  There never seemed to be any trouble though, I imagine we probably caused more hassle in the area being pissed students!


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 22, 2005)

tollbar said:
			
		

> The Exeter Satans Slaves used to own a Pub, The Roadhouse in Cowick Street, they recently lost the licence.
> 
> Like DJB says they are all right if you are on the right side of them, I have known a few of them them on and off since the 70s and never seen any problems. Not people to cross though.  They almost seem to be part of the Exeter establishment now though. Goes to show, I suppose how the drugs industry is ever so slowly infiltrating the mainstream.
> 
> Church Bellringers in the Exeter area compete every year for a cup which is awarded in memory of one of their number who died suddenly about 26 years ago.  What the good churchgoers dont know is that it was partly paid for by the Satans Slaves who coughed up when the landlord of a pub they drunk in at the time got pissed and approached them for a donation.




Have they lost the Roadhouse ?


Fooking hell that was an establishment in itself. I'd only been in a few times and that was cos they said come in   Never ever had the balls to walk in on me tod though.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 22, 2005)

Im very dubious about all this - i read a book called 'Hells Angels' by Yves Lavgne. Heres a quick summary;

 The story of biker gangs in north america starts starts around wartime, quickly degenerates into a cliched mad-max scenario then steadily progresses into a highly organised criminal network. The earlier pages inparticular are litterred with abduction, rape, torture, murder and intimidation. The women are treated like slaves. Murder of rivals is often required to earn a full patch. During the 60s, HA's teamed up with the police to brutally crush the emerging civil-rights & anti-war movement. 

 Somewhere down the line, with the transformation from savages into a drug/brothel/anything cartel there was a big PR campaign to instill in the general public a 'misunderstood, cuddly eccentric' image (powerful charm is a frequent trait of sociopathy, so its easy to imagine this strategy working).  I actually got bored 3/4 of the way through - i like a little tension to build up between my bloodbaths!

 OK, ive only read one book on the matter and have never met any patched bikers, but heres my question; Someone mentioned the UK HA's wanted to 'clean up' their image. Even if  only 1/2 of the stuff in that book is true, why would any remotely pleasant person want to be associated with it? imo a genuine 'motorcycle club' would want to completely distance themselves and start over with a fresh name.


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 22, 2005)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> why would any remotely pleasant person want to be associated with it? imo a genuine 'motorcycle club' would want to completely distance themselves and start over with a fresh name.




There is a vast difference between a patch motorcycle club and HA. (Unfortunately the gutter press and the media seem totally unable to make the distinction).
Personally I find HA to be a sad lot of paranoid drug ridden dickheads.


----------



## tollbar (Aug 22, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Have they lost the Roadhouse ?
> 
> 
> Fooking hell that was an establishment in itself. I'd only been in a few times and that was cos they said come in   Never ever had the balls to walk in on me tod though.




When I came down last month I had to get a Taxi out to Silverton, and during a conversation with the Driver he told me that the Slaves had lost the Licence for the Roadhouse over some drugs issue. A couple of weeks back there was a story in the Express and Echo that the pub  has now been taken over by a brother and sister who ran a Pub in Exwick, they were very careful to mention what a good pub the Slaves had left them. Very wise imho.

Another Exeter pub with current Biker connections is the Jolly Porter. The Exeter branch of one of the German based side patch outfits (cant remember the name) is based there.


----------



## dum dum (Aug 22, 2005)

I shagged the missus of some brumie outlaw bloke.


----------



## rennie (Aug 22, 2005)

dum dum said:
			
		

> I shagged the missus of some brumie outlaw bloke.



Ay?


----------



## JWH (Aug 22, 2005)

See, that's the sort of thing I'd keep quiet about, old chap.

Psychnaut: that's more or less what I had heard/read as well. Sonny Barger's book airbrushes out more than ... erm, I've lost it. Anyway, apart from a couple of "wacky japes" to do with stolen motorbikes in the early pages, Barger never says anything about the organized crime angle anywhere through the book. It's all "well, in a big barrel, there's bound to be a couple of rotten apples" toss.

It's full of stuff like "we asked them not to wear their patches when riding through our neighbourhood/town". Oh yeah? And how exactly does a Hell's Angel  ask someone not to wear a patch typically? (Mind you, at least "civilians" are unlikely to get caught up in patch rucks, unlike football hoolies and stuff).

Taxamo: I read that Tony Thingy book, too - it was fucking bollocks. I thought it was going to be a bit smarter but it was actually just a "true crime" string of half-arsed anecdotes that could have come out of Take a Break!'s real life pages.


----------



## stantheman666 (Aug 23, 2005)

Belushi said:
			
		

> The White Swan in Greenwich used to be years ago, used to drink with some of the Outlaws there, nice guys.
> 
> Bikers and Biker Pubs are usually pretty peacefull, though when it does kick off it tends to get very serious.
> 
> IME experience its mostly old men mowadays, dont think there are so many young blokes involved in the patch clubs, and its never been as violent in the UK as in the US/Canada or Scandinavia.



Outlaws Wales have past Blood and Honour connections. As do the Road Rats,in the past, doing security at blood and honour gigs-  in the past. 

The Road Rats are Britains most violent 1% MC in Britain, and at various stages have been at war with nearly every major chapter in Europe including the Angels. The also have loose connections to the Bandidos, the Worlds most violent outlaw bikers. At one stage twelve Rats were serving life for murder.


----------



## Dubversion (Aug 23, 2005)

Bournemouth was overrun with them in the 80s - the Chosen Few primarily. a lot of them were just playing at it, but there was also a lot of gun crime, violence, drug running etc. a couple of grim fucking murders (including some cheese wire across the promenade which took off one of the Gabriel brothers' heads.). and full on mod / biker scraps too..

i don't go back much, but they're still around AFAIK. most of them do seem to live with their mums though


----------



## stantheman666 (Aug 23, 2005)

Biker gangs in the UK have little power compared to Scandinavia, the US,Canada and Oz. In Scandinavia there has been a 'war' between the Hells Angels and Bandidos, with lots of people killed, even an RPG being used to attack one clubhouse.

There is no Bandidos chapter in Britain, in the US and Canada there is massive rivalry, and organised crime, even judges and law enforcement being bribed etc. 

The Bandidos are most poweful in Oz, they were established after a gun battle that killed seven people.

Bandidos MC.

http://www.bandidosmc.cc/

On the West coast of the US, the Nazi 'lowriders' are the new kids on the block.


----------



## pogofish (Aug 23, 2005)

The patch clubs in this area are a pale shadow of their former selves  A couple of them  - the Iron Angels & another lot whose name I forget are simply a couple of riding clubs with colours but no sinister connections whilst the two "real" gangs, the Black Angles & the Nomads keep a low profile.  A few years back, the Nomads were into all sorts of trouble, theft & fights & the odd death, altough their relationship with the Black Angles remained reasonably cordial throughout - only a few punch-ups!  Indeed the notorious Nomad Pres & his top honchos of my youth are only recently out of gaol after serving long sentences for serious assault & attempted murder.  In the meantime, his boys had put their past to good use & more or less gone legit as one of the area's two main door security firms.  Many pubs & clubs now use their services.  The only time you usually see them in colours are at their regular Sunday sessions in the upstairs of a city pub or at a couple of local bike rallies & in recent years, I can't think of much bad happening around them at all.  Certainly the current crop of members seem to be of a better calibre than before.  The BA's (Who at one point were visited by & given the OK to affiliate with the HA's) have kept even quieter & TBH, I've only seen their colours out & about on a handful of occasions in recent years & by the looks of it, they don't have many new members & are beginning to look more than a bit decrepit.

Personally, I' not mourning the passing of that era at all.  Biking has moved-on a lot since their 70's 80's heyday.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 23, 2005)

tollbar said:
			
		

> When I came down last month I had to get a Taxi out to Silverton, and during a conversation with the Driver he told me that the Slaves had lost the Licence for the Roadhouse over some drugs issue. A couple of weeks back there was a story in the Express and Echo that the pub  has now been taken over by a brother and sister who ran a Pub in Exwick, they were very careful to mention what a good pub the Slaves had left them. Very wise imho.
> 
> Another Exeter pub with current Biker connections is the Jolly Porter. The Exeter branch of one of the German based side patch outfits (cant remember the name) is based there.




Yeah I used to drink in the Jolly porter quite a bit. But I recall seeing any  patches in there.   Mainly just sportsbike riders etc. mind you I wasn't really looking.

I used to live about 100 yards away from it, behind the Artful dodger. 

hmm might be worth a visit again I reckon.

Next time your down let us know as I may be around we could meet up


----------



## fucthest8 (Aug 23, 2005)

Sorry for the derail, but just for the crack .... weirdest experience with the Exeter Slaves was running into them all pilled-up in a club. Funny as fuck, hairy arsed bikers alll nodding along to trance and going "Alright mate! What's yer name? Where yer from? What you on?"


----------



## stantheman666 (Aug 23, 2005)

The Road Rats pub is the Cartoon in Carlshalton, it used to be the Half Moon in Herne Hill a few years back.


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 23, 2005)

stantheman666 said:
			
		

> The also have loose connections to the Bandidos, the Worlds most violent outlaw bikers. .



I think you will find the Mongrels from New Zealand have the "honour" of being the most violent biker gang on the planet.


----------



## Pingu (Aug 23, 2005)

thats the "mighty mongrels" to you mr jug


----------



## Poi E (Aug 23, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I think you will find the Mongrels from New Zealand have the "honour" of being the most violent biker gang on the planet.



 They used to occasionally take over a small town near one of my relatives farms, used to be some good battles there. Sawn of shotgun was the weapon of choice. Edit: I mean punch ups with Black Power.


----------



## tobyjug (Aug 23, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> thats the "mighty mongrels" to you mr jug




According to who?


----------



## Pingu (Aug 23, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> According to who?




erm them..

they are normally known as

Mighty Mongrel Mob or MMM

though they can be called the mongel mob too


it was a stab at humour...

as you were


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 23, 2005)

Is "The Other Place," the HA coffee house in Amsterdam, still going?  I used to pop in there as a youth.


----------



## tollbar (Aug 23, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Yeah I used to drink in the Jolly porter quite a bit. But I recall seeing any  patches in there.   Mainly just sportsbike riders etc. mind you I wasn't really looking.
> 
> I used to live about 100 yards away from it, behind the Artful dodger.
> 
> ...



I probably wont be down until next march or thereabouts but I will bear it in mind. I think the group at the Jolly Porter are mainly weekend bikers, but I hear they have the downstairs room as a clubhouse of sorts and help the management out with a bit of muscle when needed.


----------



## JWH (Aug 23, 2005)

where do you live, pogofish? Bristol?



			
				phildwyer said:
			
		

> Is "The Other Place," the HA coffee house in Amsterdam, still going?  I used to pop in there as a youth.


I know there's an HA bar (as opposed to Bob Marley-bepostered coffee shop) right in the centre of the RLD in Amsterdam, pretty unpleasant imo, dunno the name though.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 23, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> I know there's an HA bar (as opposed to Bob Marley-bepostered coffee shop) right in the centre of the RLD in Amsterdam, pretty unpleasant imo, dunno the name though.



That's it.  Its a coffee shop as well as a bar, if by "coffee shop" you mean "marijuana emporium."


----------



## JWH (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh, I obviously missed that bit, sorry for confusing things (I was pretty confused myself).


----------



## Taxamo Welf (Aug 24, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> Taxamo: I read that Tony Thingy book, too - it was fucking bollocks. I thought it was going to be a bit smarter but it was actually just a "true crime" string of half-arsed anecdotes that could have come out of Take a Break!'s real life pages.


 proper shit wasn't it mate? how the fuck that muppet can claim to be the corro for the Observer i don't know...

I didn't buy it though, i ponced it off a ponce whilst on my travels  

BTW i just went past a biker bar in Sao Paulo last night, and my gosh did they look the part! Just com back from some shit art gallery opening where we had been promised free bar(didn't happen) and the bikes were nice slap of straightforward art that made you smile.


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 24, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> That's it.  Its a coffee shop as well as a bar, if by "coffee shop" you mean "marijuana emporium."



I think the dutch passed a law prohibiting sale of alcohol and cannabis in the same venue.


----------



## phildwyer (Aug 24, 2005)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I think the dutch passed a law prohibiting sale of alcohol and cannabis in the same venue.



Bloody hell, what's the world coming to?


----------



## Alf Klein (Aug 24, 2005)

Psychonaut said:
			
		

> I think the dutch passed a law prohibiting sale of alcohol and cannabis in the same venue.


They are a contrary bunch the Dutch


----------



## Epicurus (Aug 24, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> Maz, who used to "run" the UK angels chapter (may still do but I am not up to date) used to spend a lot of time doing cahridy stuff in order to raise the imoage of the UK angels. There is however and always has been a more, shall we say, traditional element to the MC scene too.


I think the Maz you are talking about was a member of the Kent Chapter of the Hells angels.

His real name was Dr. Ian Harris phD and he is now dead iirc he died on his way to the Bulldog Bash in 2000.

He wrote the book Bikers: Birth of a Modern Day Outlaw & was the UK hells angels spokesman and press officer.


----------



## Epicurus (Aug 24, 2005)

JWH said:
			
		

> I know there's an HA bar (as opposed to Bob Marley-bepostered coffee shop) right in the centre of the RLD in Amsterdam, pretty unpleasant imo, dunno the name though.


It's called The Other Place if its the one you have to go up about 6 steps to there is also a tattoo place underneath or there is a Bar where you can also smoke but doesn't sell weed just over the canal about 150 meter on the left both are owned by the Hells angels, they do a really good t-shirt pop in and have a look) 

You can buy alcohol in some coffeeshops it depends on what licence they have. (Unless they have changed the law in the last few months)


----------



## Epicurus (Aug 24, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Is "The Other Place," the HA coffee house in Amsterdam, still going?  I used to pop in there as a youth.


Didn't see your post, yest it is still going, see post above


----------



## JWH (Aug 24, 2005)

Taxamo Welf said:
			
		

> proper shit wasn't it mate? how the fuck that muppet can claim to be the corro for the Observer i don't know...


For anyone else that's interested, it's "Gangland Britain" by Tony Thompson, I just found it on my shelves.


----------



## starfish (Aug 25, 2005)

Met some guys in Croydon 1990 who said they were Road Rats, they used to drink in the Ship Inn. Dont remember any patches although there were a lots of bikes around.


----------



## tollbar (Aug 27, 2005)

Anyone come across this lot. commitatus midgard mc based in Dartford where they have a pub.

www commitatus com <link broken>

They seem to have some very dodgy connections, entries on their guestbook from the NF, N9S, and Blood and Honour (Croatia).


----------



## truckerboy (Sep 25, 2005)

good site. anybody know any biker music pubs in Ealing area??


----------



## liquidlunch (Sep 29, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I think you will find the Mongrels from New Zealand have the "honour" of being the most violent biker gang on the planet.


the mongrel mob are NOT a bike club,they are just a mob of violent thugs that get around in cars,bikes or anything else they can rip off.they do not wear patches but small rockers on their backs[sometimes] they should be avoided.
in australia the rebels would be the largest club.the angels,banditos,gypsy jokers,finks,black uhlans,outlaws,satans slaves,nomads,commencherros,club deroes,highway 61,lone wolf,renegades and a host of others are not to be trifled with.these are serious clubs and dont take shit off anyone.there has been a lot of interclub rivalry[mostly drug related]going on for years in australia but if you dont get into that sort of shit they leave you alone.all of the clubbers i know are loyal to their clubs first and everything else second and nobody i know fucks with them


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 29, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> the mongrel mob are NOT a bike club,



Please yourself, I will tell the member of them currently in Britain, who I will see  over the weekend of 7th/8th/9th of October that you don't think they are a motorcycle gang.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 30, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> the mongrel mob are NOT a bike club,they are just a mob of violent thugs that get around in cars,bikes or anything else they can rip off.they do not wear patches but small rockers on their backs[sometimes] they should be avoided.



Fuck off. Like all gangs there's lots of bad bastards but also lots of guys who are in it for community and because they've had a bloody rough ride from everyone else. I knew some top blokes in the Mob, great dealers and sound blokes to know if you had a spot of bother.

Edit: yeah, some have four wheels, some have two wheels.


----------



## ICB (Sep 30, 2005)

The Mardyke is the classic bikers pub in Bristol, always various patches on display there, although I've no idea whether it's as popular as it used to be.

There's a massive Hardly Dangerous rally in Talgarth every year and such folk can frequently be found loitering around Llandovery, on the A470 between Merthyr and Brecon, etc.

That's about all I know, 2 wheels bad 4 wheels good and all that.


----------



## Poi E (Sep 30, 2005)

ICB said:
			
		

> That's about all I know, 2 wheels bad 4 wheels good and all that.



Drifting with two wheels usually ends up going wrong


----------



## ICB (Sep 30, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Drifting with two wheels usually ends up going wrong



True, although speedway is pretty


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2005)

I remember a few years ago, one of the most well-known Angels died and his funeral cortege went up Brixton Hill.  Hundreds and hundreds of bikes and trikes(sp?), escorted by police.  Was a brilliant sight.  Bought the whole of Brixton Hill to a standstill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 30, 2005)

phildwyer said:
			
		

> Is "The Other Place," the HA coffee house in Amsterdam, still going?  I used to pop in there as a youth.




Was when I went there over 10 years ago.  My b/f took me there.  Used to be his regular hangout along with another one right by the canal (can't remember the name).


----------



## liquidlunch (Sep 30, 2005)

Poi E said:
			
		

> Fuck off. Like all gangs there's lots of bad bastards but also lots of guys who are in it for community and because they've had a bloody rough ride from everyone else. I knew some top blokes in the Mob, great dealers and sound blokes to know if you had a spot of bother.
> 
> Edit: yeah, some have four wheels, some have two wheels.



you fuck off,for a start how can you be a member of an outlaw motorcycle club if you dont own a bike?secondly,to become a member of the mongrel mob you must have served time in prison.thirdly,they tried to start a chapter in perth w a about 16-17 years ago but for the first time in australian outlaw bikie history, the gypsy jokers,the coffin cheaters,the club deroe's and gods garbage all sent reps around and shot the mobs leader and they all done time for it.needless to say they would have shot the lot of them but the rest of them pissed off out of w a never to be seen again.i know the gods garbage rep that did the time so you ask ya mongrel mob mate about that.he is probably in england hiding from the law over here.i wouldn't trust any of the bastards and if you do good luck because one day you will need it


----------



## liquidlunch (Sep 30, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Please yourself, I will tell the member of them currently in Britain, who I will see  over the weekend of 7th/8th/9th of October that you don't think they are a motorcycle gang.



I don't think anything,I know they are not a motorcycle club.why dont you google them up and see for yourself.they are a street gang from new zealand and some of their members ride bikes,most steal cars and if there is one or two in your neck of the woods, it means that they are wanted by the law over here or kiwi land and they have travelled halfway around the world to hide.ask the "member" what happened in perth w a 16-17 years ago.scumbags


----------



## tobyjug (Sep 30, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> I don't think anything,I know they are not a motorcycle club.why dont you google them up and see for yourself.they are a street gang from new zealand and some of their members ride bikes,most steal cars and if there is one or two in your neck of the woods, it means that they are wanted by the law over here or kiwi land and they have travelled halfway around the world to hide.ask the "member" what happened in perth w a 16-17 years ago.scumbags




I don't need to Google them. A comprehensive guide to the most dangerous gangs in the world was screened on an obsure TV channel recently.
I also had a long chat with one of them at a motocycle rally in France back in July. (A lot of so called Hells Angels don't ride motorcycles either).


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 1, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> I don't need to Google them. A comprehensive guide to the most dangerous gangs in the world was screened on an obsure TV channel recently.
> I also had a long chat with one of them at a motocycle rally in France back in July. (A lot of so called Hells Angels don't ride motorcycles either).



youve just said it yourself.quote"most dangerous gangs".where is the word motorcycle?also,in my neck of the woods hells angels are forbidden to wear a patch if they are travelling by car.i think you will find this is the same with all outlaw clubs.however the member would cettainly own a bike as he cannot be a member without one.that is the basic and fundemental rule in any outlaw club.
so is it clear to you yet toby?mongrel mob=disorginized rabble,outlaw clubs =bikies with purpose


----------



## tobyjug (Oct 1, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> in my neck of the woods hells angels are forbidden to wear a patch if they are travelling by car.i think you will find this is the same with all outlaw clubs.



You can come and tell that to the HA who turn up at the Lion Rally in taxis, if you like.


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 1, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> You can come and tell that to the HA who turn up at the Lion Rally in taxis, if you like.


are you telling me you have seen with your own eyes patch wearing hells angels jumping out of cabs with their patches on?if you say you have seen this i will call you a liar as i am 100 percent sure this would never happen.


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 1, 2005)

BTW Toby,you have not replied to the answer about the street gang mongrel mob and the fact that they are not an outlaw motorcycle club.was i right or was i right?
where is my fiver?


----------



## Epicurus (Oct 1, 2005)

OK I’m not going to involve myself in an argument on this thread but I will add what I know and have seen.

The Mongrel Mob is not a Motorcycle club.

I have seen on a number of occasions; namely the Kent custom bike show, the Bulldog bash Hells Angels arriving by car and van wearing patches, I also have a friend in Amsterdam who lives with a Dutch Hells Angel and I have also seen him and others getting out of vehicles wearing their patches.

Where does this talk of it being illegal come from?


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 1, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> Jesus H Christ, the Windsor Chapter had an argument amongst themselves what must be about 40 years ago. When the shooting had stopped the survivor got jailed for murder.
> My Brother-in-Law was a member of the notorious Tin Cans at the time.
> The current Windsor ones are the rip off.



I remember the windsor shoot out, thought it was inter club?
knew the shooter, didn't it turn into all england after this?

Bike clubs are limited bussinesses these days.... Canada H.A. club house boasts, plrivate planes, heated pools etc......MAD!!!!

And whats with 'outlaw bike clubs having more ules than the rest of us????

When you in a club you think everyone looking up to you, when you not in a club scence you don't take no notice!!


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 1, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> you fuck off,for a start how can you be a member of an outlaw motorcycle club if you dont own a bike?secondly,to become a member of the mongrel mob you must have served time in prison.thirdly,they tried to start a chapter in perth w a about 16-17 years ago but for the first time in australian outlaw bikie history, the gypsy jokers,the coffin cheaters,the club deroe's and gods garbage all sent reps around and shot the mobs leader and they all done time for it.needless to say they would have shot the lot of them but the rest of them pissed off out of w a never to be seen again.i know the gods garbage rep that did the time so you ask ya mongrel mob mate about that.he is probably in england hiding from the law over here.i wouldn't trust any of the bastards and if you do good luck because one day you will need it



speaking from experience there is not much scarier than a new Zealand m/c club, or Aussie for that matter, but them n.z, well you've seen madmax, use your imagination. I kid you not.


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 1, 2005)

Minnie_the_Minx said:
			
		

> I remember a few years ago, one of the most well-known Angels died and his funeral cortege went up Brixton Hill.  Hundreds and hundreds of bikes and trikes(sp?), escorted by police.  Was a brilliant sight.  Bought the whole of Brixton Hill to a standstill



Maz Harris I think, died road testing a Buele m/c, spokesman for the Kent H.A
political represenative, Degree in philosopy and one of the best. R.I.P.


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 1, 2005)

starryeyedsarah said:
			
		

> Maz Harris I think, died road testing a Buele m/c, spokesman for the Kent H.A
> political represenative, Degree in philosopy and one of the best. R.I.P.



fair enough EPICURUS regarding patch wearing H A's jumping out of vans over there.
and i apologise to tobyjug as well but i was flabbergasted that it would happen.in australia,i know for a fact that if a member was seen doin that he could expect a fine or pennance of some kind and maybe a nom would get a flogging for wearing the bottom rocker in a car.i know hells angels members in melbourne,adelaide and darwin and i know that it would never happen out here.it is part of their culture.to have a man getting out of a car with a patch on for christ sake would make a mockery of everything that the 1 percenter culture stands for.
any member of any 1 percenter club in aust,if his bike brakes down for instance,always will remove his cutoff and hold onto it if he rides in a car .but if they are heading out for a night of fun and frivolity and not riding their bikes they do not wear their cutoffs but club "t"shirts or windcheaters with club markings on them.
and to STARRYEYEDSARAH,thanks for putting things into perspective and MADMAX was made in australia.another good bikie film made in the seventies here was STONE.good yarn and a bit of a laugh.sounds like ya knock around the bike scene a bit do ya?


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 1, 2005)

yeah seen Stone, that was actually bike club members in the film eh?
Been around the bike scene in uk and in Qld.
Good luck to them.
What I can't stand is the nouveu H.D riders over here....(searches for sick bag)


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 1, 2005)

starryeyedsarah said:
			
		

> yeah seen Stone, that was actually bike club members in the film eh?
> Been around the bike scene in uk and in Qld.
> Good luck to them.
> What I can't stand is the nouveu H.D riders over here....(searches for sick bag)


qld ay.not a bad part of the world.been over there a bit.i live in nor west wa,a place called dampier.plenty of harleys here but its a long way to get any fucken where.originaly from alice springs,been over here for 2 years same sort of roads,long and hot.
stone is still been shown at times on the telly here,bit of a cult thing.didnot know there were members in the film but ya learn something every day ay.and i thought i knew everyfuckenthing lol


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 1, 2005)

AFAIK, there's a biker underground in Northern Ireland.

Don't think they get up to too much dodgy stuff, that's already a monopoly of the paramilitaries.

I met some - pretty old guys - in the Empire on Botanic Avenue one night. We were chatting away and half way through one of them says, 'you know, we thought you were staring at us earlier. . . then one of us spotted you were watching the big screen telly'.


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 1, 2005)

the road rats are true outlaws , don't know if it still the same but HA had to get permission to ride through their manner. rule unto them selves, sure they still around.


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 1, 2005)

longdog said:
			
		

> Maz Harris died a few years back
> 
> Shame, he was a nice guy.



Maz was a dimond but Herman was kent president at that time.


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 1, 2005)

Epicurus said:
			
		

> I think the Maz you are talking about was a member of the Kent Chapter of the Hells angels.
> 
> His real name was Dr. Ian Harris phD and he is now dead iirc he died on his way to the Bulldog Bash in 2000.
> 
> He wrote the book Bikers: Birth of a Modern Day Outlaw & was the UK hells angels spokesman and press officer.



Sure he died rd testing a Buele, very much missed eitherway.
 (no its ok, just a touch of hayfever)


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 1, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> qld ay.not a bad part of the world.been over there a bit.i live in nor west wa,a place called dampier.plenty of harleys here but its a long way to get any fucken where.originaly from alice springs,been over here for 2 years same sort of roads,long and hot.
> stone is still been shown at times on the telly here,bit of a cult thing.didnot know there were members in the film but ya learn something every day ay.and i thought i knew everyfuckenthing lol



Yeah, and apparantly lot of bike gangs have their own agents for doing extra parts in movies, music videos. that stranglers song 'nice and easy does it' was written for an old HA friend of mine. 
I' halfway up qld coast/bush
 And tbh where arn't there loads of Harleys in Oz, been there done that ,now prefer something that doesn't grind away the footpegs when cornering and isn't an agricultural vehicle No offense, each to their own, and they are good for the distances, its just the whole status symbol thing that goes with them now, buy an image.

it's like when they started selling designer punk clothes


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 1, 2005)

starryeyedsarah said:
			
		

> Yeah, and apparantly lot of bike gangs have their own agents for doing extra parts in movies, music videos. that stranglers song 'nice and easy does it' was written for an old HA friend of mine.
> I' halfway up qld coast/bush
> And tbh where arn't there loads of Harleys in Oz, been there done that ,now prefer something that doesn't grind away the footpegs when cornering and isn't an agricultural vehicle No offense, each to their own, and they are good for the distances, its just the whole status symbol thing that goes with them now, buy an image.
> 
> it's like when they started selling designer punk clothes


i dunno how long ago you were here but harleys are like arseholes now,everyones got one.ya see a skinny pimply kid go in the front door of the bike shop and comes out the other end a true brand new biker boy resplendent from head to toe with willy g's hardcore biker fruit,bandanna,buckle and boots,harley t shirts and snot rag,fucken ashtrays and rings on every finger,lol.me mate in alice used to make thousands out of the new biker breed changing the plugs or oil and belts because the useless fucks would not have a clue.well thats progress i suppose with all the HOG chapters goin for their 100 kilometer sunday "run" pullin up at the todd tavern skiting about all the hard miles they have done.lol,lol.its entertainment and they always offer you the good drugs when ya put ya arm around their missus just to get ya away from her lol
sorry im just reminising.anyway after about a year of getting in the wind they tire of the charade and sell their bike to the next sucker and it starts all over again


----------



## tobyjug (Oct 1, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> are you telling me you have seen with your own eyes patch wearing hells angels jumping out of cabs with their patches on?if you say you have seen this i will call you a liar as i am 100 percent sure this would never happen.



As HA arriving in cabs complete with back batches causes the marshalls and security a lot of quiet amusement. I am afraid you can think or do whatever you fucking like. I have been marshalling the event for several years and it has happened every year.


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 2, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> As HA arriving in cabs complete with back batches causes the marshalls and security a lot of quiet amusement. I am afraid you can think or do whatever you fucking like. I have been marshalling the event for several years and it has happened every year.


ahem tj i have already apologised for jumping the gun but your statement has been confirmed by other posters.i just found it incredulous that a member of the hells angels would arrive at a show without his bike and wearing his patch.that is something you would never ever see in australia.i know members that have a special chair for their patch when they remove it at home and leave it next to their bed or even sleep in it for christsake but in a car,NEVER


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 2, 2005)

its like I said the uk clubs are all about money now, mafia on wheels.


----------



## tobyjug (Oct 2, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> ahem tj i have already apologised for jumping the gun but your statement has been confirmed by other posters.i just found it incredulous that a member of the hells angels would arrive at a show without his bike and wearing his patch.that is something you would never ever see in australia.i know members that have a special chair for their patch when they remove it at home and leave it next to their bed or even sleep in it for christsake but in a car,NEVER




As with many things, comparing what happens in England to any other country on the planet is a futile exercise.


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 2, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> As with many things, comparing what happens in England to any other country on the planet is a futile exercise.


jeez tj have you been taking too many valium or are you just a full time sad cunt.have a laugh son but asking that may be a futile excersise too


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 3, 2005)

tobyjug said:
			
		

> As with many things, comparing what happens in England to any other country on the planet is a futile exercise.




yep just cos you are white and speak english doesn't mean you have anything in common with  other white english speaking people in the world.......
in fact you don't seem to have much in common with a lot of people,
nowt wrong with that tobijug ,nowt wrong with that.

but must say Oz nz usa  and many others take their bike club rules v seriously, SOME in uk have rather sold out a bit 

grabs leather...

but gotta say Kent custom aniversary show 88 the bussiness, lazers,fireworks, bands... all a happy little punter could want

apologise in advance for all the moaning that'll be done cos of my lack of political correctness,nothing personel, its just words...


----------



## Poi E (Oct 3, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> you fuck off,for a start how can you be a member of an outlaw motorcycle club if you dont own a bike?secondly,to become a member of the mongrel mob you must have served time in prison.thirdly,they tried to start a chapter in perth w a about 16-17 years ago but for the first time in australian outlaw bikie history, the gypsy jokers,the coffin cheaters,the club deroe's and gods garbage all sent reps around and shot the mobs leader and they all done time for it.needless to say they would have shot the lot of them but the rest of them pissed off out of w a never to be seen again.i know the gods garbage rep that did the time so you ask ya mongrel mob mate about that.he is probably in england hiding from the law over here.i wouldn't trust any of the bastards and if you do good luck because one day you will need it



Biker gangs/ patch clubs, don't know why you're getting all worked up over who drives what. 

"wouldn't trust any of the bastards". I could apply that to people I meet in any number of professions during my work day.

So it took 4 Aussie gangs to resist one Kiwi gang...Say no more.


----------



## Wess (Oct 3, 2005)

> So it took 4 Aussie gangs to resist one Kiwi gang...Say no more.


...you cunts make me fucken laugh. 

Perth has had a rule for many years (up until about 2 years ago) where they had Four clubs and Fours only....The Mongrel Mob tried to set up a chapter in Perth so the local clubs met and said fuck that...we have our clubs...So the President of the Mongrels went home with his Cock and Balls in a fucken sack....their clubhouse was blown up as well...

Like Pat say's...if you ride in an outlaw club (1 percent club) you follow the rules or pay the fucken consequences ...no fucken wannabes, no fucken prissy fucks and no fucken wearing colours while your in a car. Certain rules that apply to all 1 percent clubs.




> I think you will find the Mongrels from New Zealand have the "honour" of being the most violent biker gang on the planet.


I really  try to like you Tobes...but when you come out with rubbish like that...just cause some fucken drunk say's it..it doesn't make it so.

I was going to reply the other week but Snow was doing a good job of filling in the blanks so I didn't bother...
...the mongrels went to Perth and the club left with a president singing soprano and the rest of the fucken pussy cunts with their mongrel dog tails between their legs. End off.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 3, 2005)

Wess said:
			
		

> ...you cunts make me fucken laugh.
> 
> Perth has had a rule for many years (up until about 2 years ago) where they had Four clubs and Fours only....The Mongrel Mob tried to set up a chapter in Perth so the local clubs met and said fuck that...we have our clubs...So the President of the Mongrels went home with his Cock and Balls in a fucken sack....their clubhouse was blown up as well...
> 
> ...



Yeah, a bit sensitive, four onto one and all that. 

Edit: this is fucking stupid ball banging shit. All I wanted to say was that not every single member of the Mob is a cunt and the thread is about "biker gangs/patch clubs", not just bikers...


----------



## JWH (Oct 3, 2005)

Jesus, it's come over all like the So Solid Crew bulletin boards...


----------



## Spion (Oct 3, 2005)

I know, with people who can't even spell 'fucking' properly, hehe


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 3, 2005)

Wess said:
			
		

> the club left with a president singing soprano



What literally?


----------



## Epicurus (Oct 3, 2005)

All this talk of rules & biker clubs is bollocks really isn’t it; the point is to live outside the rules and not conform.

Most “outlaw” biker clubs have very few rules, I remember chatting with the Hells Angle who lived with a friend (See my other posts) he told me there are only 3 rules
Look after your bike
Look after your woman
No needles (Drugs)

While he was just chatting in general I got the impression that was it, he said that most clubs have By-laws but they will change from chapter to chapter, so maybe where you guys come from that is a by-law; as I said before I have seem Hells Angles climbing out of the backs of vans and cars wearing their patches, both at the Kent Show and the Bulldog Bash.

He also said something about 2 principles most live by; fuck the world & do whatever you want regardless of the consequences.


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah you ask those kent lot "do as thou will shall be the whole of the law" Crowley.
And wot about 
Rule: must be able to read colours at 100 yards

O and Hey did anyone ever catch kent president, herman on Kilroy? bout 199?


----------



## liquidlunch (Oct 4, 2005)

Epicurus said:
			
		

> All this talk of rules & biker clubs is bollocks really isn’t it; the point is to live outside the rules and not conform.
> 
> Most “outlaw” biker clubs have very few rules, I remember chatting with the Hells Angle who lived with a friend (See my other posts) he told me there are only 3 rules
> Look after your bike
> ...


again you are partly right,look after your bike and club,never heard abouit the woman bit though.also no needles is right but FTW means forever two wheels a saying sonny berger was said to have used at times.fuck the world was used as well but not originally


----------



## Epicurus (Oct 4, 2005)

starryeyedsarah said:
			
		

> Yeah you ask those kent lot "do as thou will shall be the whole of the law" Crowley.
> And wot about
> Rule: must be able to read colours at 100 yards
> 
> O and Hey did anyone ever catch kent president, herman on Kilroy? bout 199?


I'm not sure I understand what you mean?

Are you saying that Hells Angles have a rule that says "must be able to read colours at 100 yards"


----------



## starryeyedsarah (Oct 5, 2005)

used to, nice clean patches and all that.
But I,m talking a while ago now.
Had a mate, along time member who got asked to leave for not riding his harley, prefered his Zthou .Who wouldn't?
And all that wearing a pinny to clean the club house when you prospecting.


----------



## 68special (Dec 27, 2005)

i myself was the leader of a patch club but we disbanded when we stopped smoking.


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 27, 2005)

Wess said:
			
		

> .
> I really  try to like you Tobes...but when you come out with rubbish like that...just cause some fucken drunk say's it..it doesn't make it so.
> .




What drunk? The information about the Mongrel Mob comes from a serious book, and TV series about gang culture world wide. I happen to have met a couple of people with experience of them, neither of who were drunk.


----------



## liquidlunch (Dec 28, 2005)

There is an old saying toby
Believe nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see.
When you read that book it was someone elses opinions ay?And the TV show,has that been put in front of the clubs to see if it was factual before it went to air?
Gimme a break,the mongrel mob are a disorganised rabble who thieve bikes,mug drunks,break and enter and sell their grannys teeth to survive.They are a bunch of dropkicks and if you ever meet one don't invite the cunt around for tea because next morning ya bike will be gone,ya cat will have been fucked and ya flip flops will be missing


----------



## tobyjug (Dec 28, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> Gimme a break,the mongrel mob are a disorganised rabble who thieve bikes,mug drunks,break and enter and sell their grannys teeth to survive.They are a bunch of dropkicks and if you ever meet one don't invite the cunt around for tea because next morning ya bike will be gone,ya cat will have been fucked and ya flip flops will be missing




I had already gathered that from the TV program and the two people I spoke to.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 29, 2005)

snowypat said:
			
		

> There is an old saying toby
> Believe nothing of what you hear and only half of what you see.
> When you read that book it was someone elses opinions ay?And the TV show,has that been put in front of the clubs to see if it was factual before it went to air?
> Gimme a break,the mongrel mob are a disorganised rabble who thieve bikes,mug drunks,break and enter and sell their grannys teeth to survive.They are a bunch of dropkicks and if you ever meet one don't invite the cunt around for tea because next morning ya bike will be gone,ya cat will have been fucked and ya flip flops will be missing




i have been reliably informed by someone who once baby sat for someone who had a mate who once saw a member of the mobs sisters boyfriends great uncle that flip flops are banned by the secret mongrel code (code named kevin) so you are obviously talking out of votre derrier.

*passes pipe so aforementioned bollocks can be placed therin to be smoked*


----------



## liquidlunch (Dec 30, 2005)

Pingu said:
			
		

> i have been reliably informed by someone who once baby sat for someone who had a mate who once saw a member of the mobs sisters boyfriends great uncle that flip flops are banned by the secret mongrel code (code named kevin) so you are obviously talking out of votre derrier.
> 
> *passes pipe so aforementioned bollocks can be placed therin to be smoked*



Fuck off,flip flops are part of the kiwi,s national dress code,must be black and white for formal functions


----------



## mongrels-uk (Mar 6, 2006)

there is no mongrel mob in the uk but the is the mongrels mc that are nothing like the mongrel mob in nz , just to put things right ok
from the prez of mongrels uk


----------



## liquidlunch (Mar 7, 2006)

mongrels-uk said:
			
		

> there is no mongrel mob in the uk but the is the mongrels mc that are nothing like the mongrel mob in nz , just to put things right ok
> from the prez of mongrels uk


No worries cob.I did not know that.I respect any MC as their own identity.I think toby may have been a bit confused.Just as a matter of interest would your club condone riding around in a car wearing ya patch as toby has said is common amongst the H A's.Over here you would get a hiding or worse for that indiscretion


----------



## mongrels-uk (Mar 10, 2006)

snowypat said:
			
		

> No worries cob.I did not know that.I respect any MC as their own identity.I think toby may have been a bit confused.Just as a matter of interest would your club condone riding around in a car wearing ya patch as toby has said is common amongst the H A's.Over here you would get a hiding or worse for that indiscretion



yea thats right we are a bike club not a car club and no one in the mongrels even drives a car lol


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 10, 2006)

mongrels-uk said:
			
		

> there is no mongrel mob in the uk but the is the mongrels mc that are nothing like the mongrel mob in nz , just to put things right ok
> from the prez of mongrels uk



Did you just happen to chance upon this thread through searching tinternet, or is someone here connected ? 

Maybe it could be a poster perhaps signing up under a different name. 

The prez of the mongrels UK and only two posts. . both on this thread 

WOW you didnt just sign up to do that did ya ?


----------



## extra dry (Mar 11, 2006)

fact I saw four hells angles in a motor in Benidorm about 3 years ago, all with their gear etc, they where having some big meet up in the town, all the spainish where bricking it.  We had no trouble in the place where I worked and they seamed like an ok bunch, better than the tipical english piss head holiday makers.


----------



## han (Mar 11, 2006)

Hell's Angels are all just middle-aged accountants having a bit of fun at the weekend aren't they?


----------



## mongrels-uk (Mar 15, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Did you just happen to chance upon this thread through searching tinternet, or is someone here connected ?
> 
> Maybe it could be a poster perhaps signing up under a different name.
> 
> ...



is there a problem????


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 15, 2006)

han said:
			
		

> just middle-aged accountants having a bit of fun at the weekend aren't they?




no that's swingers


----------



## Larry O'Hara (Mar 15, 2006)

*Late in on this thread...*

But a question nonetheless: where to the Mongrels locate in relation to the Angels/Outlaws conflict??

I say this not with an axe to grind: I attended University many years ago with the late great Dr Maz Harris, but in more recent times have crossed paths with some 'Outlaws' who seemed both pleasant & in a UK numerical majority...


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 15, 2006)

mongrels-uk said:
			
		

> is there a problem????




Its uncanny that out of all the forums in all the world you just walked into this one and straight onto this thread. 

I know enough slaves in the real world, to know to respect your colours. Just like I would any other patch club. But I'm not in your club and not bound by your rules. So if you want my respect you'll have to earn it like every other poster or person I meet. 

If you wanna walk on here throw your weight around and demand respect, just cos you say your the prez of the mongrels in the uk then your in the wrong place. I could sign up as Charles Mansun it dont make me him does it. 


So if you would like there to be a problem then I'm sure I can be accomodating as well as many other posters I'm sure

Sorry but this aint a mongrels uk BB so your position means nowt.


----------



## mongrels-uk (Mar 15, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Sorry but this aint a mongrels uk BB so your position means nowt.



i am just statting the fact that there are no mongrel mob in the uk but there is a mongrels that i am part of and proud to be part off we have githun a hell of a lot of respect to get where we are now


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 15, 2006)

Fair enough. 

And like I said I will respect your colours if I come across you in the real world. 

But on here mate It doesn't mean fuck all. 

To ask if I have a problem suggest that you want me to show you respect and throw your weight around because of your title. Which I wont do. I dont give a fuck who anyone is. 

On here age, position, social standing or where you are up the foodchain does count for shit or mean anything, its the points you put across that earn you other posters respect and will also wind up others. 

I'll stand by you and fight with you as if I was a memebr in your club if I think you've got a valid point. 

If I think your wrong I'll give you my opinion and why I think its wrong. And argue the case til you prove me otherwise. 

But walk in say 2 things and ask me if I've got a problem. . . 

If I did that in your clubhouse I'd expect to be minus an eye probably my nose, and wouldn't be going home.


----------



## mongrels-uk (Mar 17, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> If I did that in your clubhouse I'd expect to be minus an eye probably my nose, and wouldn't be going home.



you are borring me


----------



## djbombscare (Mar 17, 2006)

mongrels-uk said:
			
		

> you are borring me



 

If I'd have know I was meant to be your enetertainment. 

I'd have got an invoice ready


----------



## mongrels-uk (Mar 17, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> If I'd have know I was meant to be your enetertainment.
> 
> I'd have got an invoice ready



lol now thats funny i like it


----------



## Zaskar (Mar 27, 2006)

Are there any harley owners who arent gay ?


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 3, 2006)

Zaskar said:
			
		

> Are there any harley owners who arent gay ?




Why not go and ask some. 

You could film what happens and call it "My last moments before death"


----------



## Pingu (Apr 3, 2006)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Why not go and ask some.
> 
> You could film what happens and call it "My last moments before death"




you reckon they will offer to make him ride pillion on a twisty road then?


----------



## Radar (Apr 3, 2006)

Pingu said:
			
		

> you reckon they will offer to make him ride pillion on a twisty road then?


Nah, make him pop a fatboy onto a centre-stand (if they had one before the pedants start) )


----------



## djbombscare (Apr 3, 2006)

Pingu said:
			
		

> you reckon they will offer to make him ride pillion on a twisty road then?



probably hog tied with something pointy sticking in his back


----------



## jeff_leigh (Apr 3, 2006)

Pingu said:
			
		

> you reckon they will offer to make him ride pillion on a twisty road then?



Nah they're probably so secure in thier own sexuality that questions like that wouldn't bother them in the slightest


----------



## whizzhad (Mar 4, 2012)

djbombscare said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> And like I said I will respect your colours if I come across you in the real world.
> 
> ...


 
mongrels-uk didnt ask if you had a problem he asked "is there a problem????"
big difference.

it seems to me that its you djbombscare that is seeking respect?

as far as i could tell mongrels-uk was just protecting the reputation of his MC by making it clear that his MC had no affiliation to any other organisation bearing a similar name. for that alone he gains my respect.

btw i did sign up to the forum just to say this (hope that isnt a problem)


----------



## silverfish (Mar 4, 2012)

So its not all sons of anarchy then..


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Crikey.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Mc's in the uk tend not to wear cuts when on business(unless is a show of strength to a rival)


----------



## Pingu (Mar 4, 2012)

define "on business"


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2012)

Pingu said:


> define "on business"


Going to borrow a fiver to spend on tea and hobnobs.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Pingu said:


> define "on business"


 

If you know plenty of Mc clubs, you know what "business" means...


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> If you know plenty of Mc clubs, you know what "business" means...


I don't know any, so can you explain it for me please?


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Freelance accountancy, bake sales, interpretive dance, that kind of thing.

Oh, and selling amphetamine.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Don't really want to say on here Ed, All the big three have very good lawyers if you get my drift.

Lets just say there is the PR image of the club, full colours worn, toy runs charidee etc.

Then there are activities individual members get up to, mass brawl with hammers and meat cleavers at BHX arrivals lounge, Gerry Tobins murder etc Colours aren't worn on those sorts of occasion. Known members of the main three for over 20 odd years, some good, some bad. Was asked if I wanted to be a 'hanger on' at one of the larger clubs in the late 80's, so only got a glimpse of the world of outlaw Mc's. Enough for me to keep a respectful distance though I get on with all three.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 4, 2012)

nobheads. i went half way up the m6 for a kilo just to be let down. very unprofessional. and they stink. have a wash, you dirty cunts.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

discokermit said:


> nobheads. i went half way up the m6 for a kilo just to be let down. very unprofessional. and they stink. have a wash, you dirty cunts.


 
You drove past the wrong exit as you couldn't see with those dodgy sunglassses on...


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

I assumed they were pretty much defunct in most parts of the UK tbh.

This mural is just down the road from me, as is the main biker pub - yet I've not heard or seen anything of them in the 7 or 8 years I've lived down here.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Don't really want to say on here Ed, All the big three have very good lawyers if you get my drift.
> 
> Lets just say there is the PR image of the club, full colours worn, toy runs charidee etc.
> 
> Then there are activities individual members get up to, mass brawl with hammers and meat cleavers at BHX arrivals lounge, Gerry Tobins murder etc Colours aren't worn on those sorts of occasion. Known members of the main three for over 20 odd years, some good, some bad. Was asked if I wanted to be a 'hanger on' at one of the larger clubs in the late 80's, so only got a glimpse of the world of outlaw Mc's. Enough for me to keep a respectful distance though I get on with all three.


Never would have lasted once they found out about the psy-trance anyways. *shrug* 



Corax said:


> I assumed they were pretty much defunct in most parts of the UK tbh.
> 
> This mural is just down the road from me, as is the main biker pub - yet I've not heard or seen anything of them in the 7 or 8 years I've lived down here.


I think the point spawn is making is that 'real gansters' don't go about waving their colours....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2012)

it wasn't that long ago one of them got shot in the neck at a garage.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> I assumed they were pretty much defunct in most parts of the UK tbh.
> 
> This mural is just down the road from me, as is the main biker pub - yet I've not heard or seen anything of them in the 7 or 8 years I've lived down here.


 
Well most members of the Outlaws MC Midlands are banged up because of the murder and the airport brawl.

I was chatting with an Outlaws prospect at last years Bearded theory and they are recruiting like mad to get back up to strength.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> Never would have lasted once they found out about the psy-trance anyways. *shrug*


 
I had a prospect loved up off his face at Bearded theory, lad had never had MDMA crystal before, eased the tension a bit as he was wearing his patch and getting a few looks.


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> I assumed they were pretty much defunct in most parts of the UK tbh.
> 
> This mural is just down the road from me, as is the main biker pub - yet I've not heard or seen anything of them in the 7 or 8 years I've lived down here.


 
I see that from the train on my way home from work. Which one is the bikers pub? I think I've been there but didn't see any bikers.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> I had a prospect loved up off his face at Bearded theory, lad had never had MDMA crystal before, eased the tension a bit as he was wearing his patch and getting a few looks.


TBF the only one I know dosed me up with some RC the last time I saw them out at a rave and I got lost in the woods.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Nearest to me  http://www.hellsangelsashfield.com/#/ashfield-home/4536618377


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Termite Man said:


> I see that from the train on my way home from work. Which one is the bikers pub? I think I've been there but didn't see any bikers.


The Stile in Shirley, next to ADT Kawasaki.  I've been in a few times and it's never been very lively when I've been there, but it's often got a row of various bikes parked up outside.  It's certainly never struck me as much of a den of nefarious iniquity.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 4, 2012)

I am going to create a new name for ancient threads that have long been buried, but which are revived long after their useful read-by date. This name is ZOMBIE THREAD. Others may use this designation free of copyright.

Lookout for zombie threads, they are coming to get you.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Just don't use the winged deaths head logo, that is copyrighted


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> The Stile in Shirley, next to ADT Kawasaki. I've been in a few times and it's never been very lively when I've been there, but it's often got a row of various bikes parked up outside. It's certainly never struck me as much of a den of nefarious iniquity.


not the one I'm thinking of then, is there a supposed bikers pub in St Denys as well?


----------



## Edie (Mar 4, 2012)

whizzhad said:


> as far as i could tell mongrels-uk was just protecting the reputation of his MC by making it clear that his MC had no affiliation to any other organisation bearing a similar name. for that alone he gains my respect.


That's a low respect threshold you have there mate


----------



## fogbat (Mar 4, 2012)

Christ, this thread wasn't half full of macho bullshit


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Christ, this thread wasn't half full of macho bullshit


 
No female members allowed!


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> No female members allowed!


 

except Old Ladies obv


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2012)

Rebel Biker gangs! With laywers!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Rebel Biker gangs! With laywers!


 
Its hilarious http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10/28/angels_mcqueen_case/


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> except Old Ladies obv


 
They're not members


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2012)

fogbat said:


> Christ, this thread wasn't half full of macho bullshit


 
I got diverted having started to follow back some of the postings by 'starryeyedsarah'


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Its hilarious http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/10/28/angels_mcqueen_case/


Did they sued Ghostrider?


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2012)

Eme got told off in New York for sitting on a 'Hells Angels bench' that was outside their HQ. Yes, they actually have their own little bench on the street that only _they're_ allowed to sit on.


----------



## moochedit (Mar 4, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I am going to create a new name for ancient threads that have long been buried, but which are revived long after their useful read-by date. This name is ZOMBIE THREAD. Others may use this designation free of copyright.
> 
> Lookout for zombie threads, they are coming to get you.


 
I wonder what the thread bumper googled ?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> They're not members


 

Oh yer, I recall that from Sons of Anarchym now. No female members, no black members (in the sons charter obvs)


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

editor said:


> Eme got told off in New York for sitting on a 'Hells Angels bench' that was outside their HQ. Yes, they actually have their own little bench on the street that only _they're_ allowed to sit on.


 

The one with the little trees and about 50 CCTV cameras round the clubhouse?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Oh yer, I recall that from Sons of Anarchym now. No female members, no black members (in the sons charter obvs)


 
Guess who the only real MC member is in SOA?


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2012)

oh shit- him with the tatooed head?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> oh shit- him with the tatooed head?


 
Juice? Nope


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Tommy Flanagan (Chibs)?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> Tommy Flanagan (Chibs)?


 
Nope


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Who's the nastiest....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 4, 2012)

ooh, the baldy one who's basically the clubs enforcer? Does the burying a lot. It can't be tig


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Lyla!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> ooh, the baldy one who's basically the clubs enforcer? Does the burying a lot. It can't be tig


 
Yup Happy is HA. Sonny Barger appeared in the episode where Clay meets Otto in prison, couldn't believe how small he was.


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Yup Happy is HA. Sonny Barger appeared in the episode where Clay meets Otto in prison, couldn't believe how small he was.


Small man syndrome explains a lot.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> Small man syndrome explains a lot.


 
It does, think he's 5,6 or something.


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> They're not members


 
No, they're properties!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> No, they're properties!


 
The wife has one of those tattoo's...


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

One of those tattoo's what?


----------



## geminisnake (Mar 4, 2012)

What  or property of?? Not something I would do, but to each their own I guess.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 4, 2012)

Property of HAMC New york    (I jest)

The Brits have always been softer, this documentary always cracks me up.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2010/08/the_hells_angels_take_a_mini-b.html


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Property of HAMC New york (I jest)
> 
> The Brits have always been softer, this documentary always cracks me up.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2010/08/the_hells_angels_take_a_mini-b.html


That's just brilliant.


----------



## Edie (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Property of HAMC New york (I jest)
> 
> The Brits have always been softer, this documentary always cracks me up.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2010/08/the_hells_angels_take_a_mini-b.html


gonna watch this tonight


----------



## Edie (Mar 4, 2012)

What are colours btw?


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Edie said:


> What are colours btw?


The patches IIUC.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 4, 2012)

Why haven't these people been laughed out of existence yet?


----------



## Edie (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> The patches IIUC.


What are patches?  Is it like the badges they wear to show which club they are in?


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> What  or property of?? Not something I would do, but to each their own I guess.


If I could have it animated I'd be bang up for getting  tattooed somewhere.


----------



## Corax (Mar 4, 2012)

Edie said:


> What are patches?  Is it like the badges they wear to show which club they are in?


 
The bits on the back of their jackets.

"Jackets" are the garments worn as an exterior layer on the torso.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 4, 2012)

I think they earn extra badges for activities like drug-running, developing an impressive beer gut, helping others and failing to wash. Then they make their mums sew them onto their jackets.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2012)

Maurice Picarda said:


> I think they earn extra badges for activities like drug-running, developing an impressive beer gut, helping others and failing to wash. Then they make their mums sew them onto their jackets.


----------



## killer b (Mar 4, 2012)

stuff_it said:


> If I could have it animated I'd be bang up for getting  tattooed somewhere.


Just get your face tattooed purple.


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 4, 2012)

killer b said:


> Just get your face tattooed purple.


----------



## Edie (Mar 4, 2012)

Corax said:


> The bits on the back of their jackets.
> 
> "Jackets" are the garments worn as an exterior layer on the torso.


 

There's a biker pub near my inlaws in the midlands. It's got a good beer garden so we take the kids sometimes. They're always friendly with the kids.


----------



## Edie (Mar 4, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Property of HAMC New york (I jest)
> 
> The Brits have always been softer, this documentary always cracks me up.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2010/08/the_hells_angels_take_a_mini-b.html


That's ace


----------



## likesfish (Mar 4, 2012)

Some people take the back patches really really seriously 
 That's why you don't see replica sons of  anarchy  waist coats for sale they get you a kicking or worse from people
Who think they are real bikers.


----------



## OneStrike (Mar 4, 2012)

I've frequented similar places to the local Outlaws who are doing long terms.  Don't join a murderous gang if you don't want to do 30+ in jail, sadly i'm sure some semi-decent people get roped along.


----------



## Pingu (Mar 5, 2012)

These are worth watching.

cheesey as fook and reminds me of spinal tap in its feel. But this is probably down to the era when it was filmed more than anything esle. Altough it says hells angels in the title as is pointed out its a film about the outcasts (another 1% club).


----------



## DaveCinzano (Mar 5, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> The Brits have always been softer, this documentary always cracks me up.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2010/08/the_hells_angels_take_a_mini-b.html


 
"Doctor Who's on!"


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Oh yer, I recall that from Sons of Anarchym now. No female members, no black members (in the sons charter obvs)


 
One of the characters is half cast isnt he, that was a main storyline in the last series 

Surrey vikings are my local lot - http://www.vikingsmcsurrey.co.uk/, some of my mates parents are members/ex members...... One of the club legends died last year or the year before and there was a procession of about 800 bikers riding through the town flouncing every motorbike they possibly could 

Does anyone know what the Hunter S Thompson stuff about bikers is called? Ive been meaning to look it up.


----------



## Radar (Mar 8, 2012)

Original article is here

Book is "Hell's Angels: The Strange and Terrible Saga of the Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs"


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> One of the characters is half cast isnt he, that was a main storyline in the last series
> 
> Surrey vikings are my local lot - http://www.vikingsmcsurrey.co.uk/, some of my mates parents are members/ex members...... One of the club legends died last year or the year before and there was a procession of about 800 bikers riding through the town flouncing every motorbike they possibly could
> 
> Does anyone know what the Hunter S Thompson stuff about bikers is called? Ive been meaning to look it up.


 

We say mixed race nowadays OLD MAN 

yeah it was. Remember the police chief nearly used it as leverage to get him to rat on his fellows


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> We say mixed race nowadays OLD MAN


 
I knew there was a better term for it but couldnt think of it 

Im only 28


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2012)

the HST book isn't as good as it could be imo - very uneven, and a bit dull in places. still worth reading though - as ever, there's a few bits of glorious prose.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

killer b said:


> the HST book isn't as good as it could be imo - very uneven, and a bit dull in places. still worth reading though - as ever, there's a few bits of glorious prose.


 do you know what its called?


----------



## killer b (Mar 8, 2012)

Radar said:


> Original article is here
> 
> Book is "Hell's Angels: The Strange and Terrible Saga of the Outlaw Motorcycle Gangs"


this.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 8, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Surrey vikings are my local lot - http://www.vikingsmcsurrey.co.uk/, some of my mates parents are members/ex members...... One of the club legends died last year or the year before and there was a procession of about 800 bikers riding through the town flouncing every motorbike they possibly could


 
What does that mean?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

weltweit said:


> What does that mean?


 
I missed out the word 'law'


----------



## sim667 (Mar 8, 2012)

killer b said:


> this.


 
Shit sorry, completely missed it 

Its been one of those days


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## likesfish (Mar 8, 2012)

They may be nazis or just trying to be as offensive as possible.
 Although nazi and giving offence go hand in hand.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2012)

Filthy Few badges are handed to Hells Angels who've murdered. Nice.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Mar 8, 2012)

killer b, d'ya _really _think HST ever came out with killer prose? He wrote two alright books, fear an loathing and hells angels, but that was more to do with the fact it was an interesting story he was telling rather than the quality of his writing. Ever tried readin owt else he's trumped out? Now there's an unrewarding experience.


----------



## likesfish (Mar 11, 2012)

There was a really tedious thread on arrse that degenerated rather rapidly.
 To wit you can have a back patch on the back your leather.
 But if you add little badges below it your claiming to be a back patch biker club or something and some rather large anti social types might take offence.
 Etc etc etc.
 Their is a police motorbike club that wears similar patches that the various anti social bikers leave alone funny that .


----------



## weltweit (Mar 11, 2012)

I think my policy has been proved correct. My policy is, despite being a biker, I simply avoid patch club members as much as is possible.


----------



## bonanzoid (Apr 4, 2012)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Filthy Few badges are handed to Hells Angels who've murdered. Nice.


i thought the filthy few where another bike club?


----------



## extra dry (Apr 5, 2012)

I had the pleasure to work with a biker in Spain, who told me of his friend who 'did not remove his jeans for a whole year...', which I found intriguing.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, what devil-may-care rebels they are.


----------



## ringo (Apr 5, 2012)

extra dry said:


> I had the pleasure to work with a biker in Spain, who told me of his friend who 'did not remove his jeans for a whole year...', which I found intriguing.


 
That's nothing, I sow my kids into their underwear for the winter, saves on the heating bills.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 12, 2012)

Taxamo Welf said:


> *read a fairly crap book called Gangs*
> 
> by Tony Somecunt who is apparently the crime corro for the observer. It was very informative i just didn't like the sensationalist and unpolitical/unalaytical attitude to gangs and crime.
> 
> However the biker gangs in the UK are fully covered and i believe that serious shit is still going down to this day and there are still plenty of beefs and scraps. The was some difference noted between MCs and MGs (Clubs and Gangs) and i think the outlaws were openly a Gang, and were the Angels main rivals here and in the US, and were picking up small independent outfits throughout the 90's much to the HA's distress... But i cannae remember. I suggest ppl read it if theyre interested. It seemed very genuine because the attitude of the bikers he described is what everyone else has said and he mentions Bulldog Bash being incredibly safe. I've been interested in tracking down some bikers cos i know they run decent speed at decent prices, but i'm too afraid i'll say it the wrong way, do the wrong thing and get arseraped with a fire axe.



The same guy (Tony Thompson) has now written a book exclusively about MCs called Outlaws. Im reading it at the moment so searched to see what was being said on here. Surprised this thread was posted on only a few days ago. As for buying speed off them, i think they deal on a higher level. Like, they supply people they know and have supply chains. Low profile to reduce risk of being caught.


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm assuming that modern day biker gangs (or whatever they're called) have no aversion to Japanese/non US/UK bikes now?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 12, 2012)

Some do, some dont. Iirc outlaws and HAs dont allow 'rice burners' but Bandidos do allow them. Why would you want a Kawasaki when you could have a Triumph?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> The same guy (Tony Thompson) has now written a book exclusively about MCs called Outlaws. Im reading it at the moment so searched to see what was being said on here. Surprised this thread was posted on only a few days ago. As for buying speed off them, i think they deal on a higher level. Like, they supply people they know and have supply chains. Low profile to reduce risk of being caught.


 
Moved from that market into more on the protection side IYKWIM.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 12, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Moved from that market into more on the protection side IYKWIM.



Ah right. Tbf, im only up to about the year 2000 in the book.  where the UK outlaws are deciding whether to prospect / patch over to the US outlaws or stay independent.


----------



## geminisnake (Apr 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Some do, some dont. Iirc outlaws and HAs dont allow 'rice burners' but Bandidos do allow them. Why would you want a Kawasaki when you could have a Triumph?


 
We have one of each thanks


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 12, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> We have one of each thanks


 
Please let it be a trumpet scrambler?


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 12, 2012)

geminisnake said:


> We have one of each thanks



Im jealous!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Ah right. Tbf, im only up to about the year 2000 in the book.  where the UK outlaws are deciding whether to prospect / patch over to the US outlaws or stay independent.


 
I know peeps in the two big ones so I have to remain very neutral, not that i'm privy to 'Business' but word gets about.

The big red one has the PR sorted, can't see Outlaws having the same resonance with the majority of the population.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 12, 2012)

Well yeah. Hells Angels are to MCs what google is to search engines and hoovers are to vacuum cleaners etc.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Well yeah. Hells Angels are to MCs what google is to search engines and hoovers are to vacuum cleaners etc.


 
I'm stuck in the middle got the local 81 at Sutton in ashfield and Outlaws in Derby, i'm in Nottingham.

With most of the west mids outlaws inside its fairly quiet, but Rock and blues could get interesting this year.


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 12, 2012)

likesfish said:


> Some people take the back patches really really seriously
> That's why you don't see replica sons of  anarchy  waist coats for sale they get you a kicking or worse from people
> Who think they are real bikers.



Or for wearing patches they hadn't 'earned'.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Apr 12, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Or for wearing patches they hadn't 'earned'.


 
Yup you don't get those rockers easily


----------



## Citizen66 (Apr 12, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Yup you don't get those rockers easily



Yeah, prospects are just skivvies for the full patches. You basically have to do whatever a full patch asks of you (clean their bikes, fetch their beer) and this can last anything from a month (although unlikely) to eighteen months or longer with no guarantee that you'll make the grade at the end of it.  i'd fucking *expect* a piece of the action after almost two years of licking someone's boots for them.


----------



## Taxamo Welf (May 1, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Or for wearing patches they hadn't 'earned'.


I've watched the first 2 series of that fucking awful show, i've earned my patches.

Massive fuck you going out to garf for saying it was worth it lol


----------



## Taxamo Welf (May 1, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> It does, think he's 5,6 or something.


that's tall isn't it?


----------



## geminisnake (May 1, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


> Please let it be a trumpet scrambler?


 
Speed Triple. My legs are too short for scramblers!


----------



## Ex 81 (Jun 9, 2012)

axomoxia said:


> HA down here are pretty quiet (there club house is about a mile down the road from me). Almost too quiet - they were by some accounts told to be a bit more "visible" a few years ago. Nice enough bunch of people when the mood takes them, but again, I've no intention of pissing them off.
> 
> There seems to be a hierarchy of clubs - from MCC (side patch and front patch) to side and front patch MC - to full blown back patch to the HA at the top of the pile. AFAIK most HA members work there way up through the clubs, hence most of the HA tend be closer to bus passes than free school milk.
> 
> ...


----------



## likesfish (Jun 16, 2012)

Theres a police motorbike club that strangely gets no hassle from patch clubs  can't imagine why?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 16, 2012)

here in australia atm the bike gangs are being penalised badly. because they have become nothing but a cover for crims (shock horror lol)
not allowed to own tat shops, not allowed to be patched up together etc...google it.

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/b...e-in-australia-no-sign-of-a-let-up-45176.html


----------



## Reggie62 (Oct 27, 2012)

tobyjug said:


> I think you will find the Mongrels from New Zealand have the "honour" of being the most violent biker gang on the planet.


Toby, get it right son.. the Mongrel Mob are just a scum sucking street gang.. Not bikers at all..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 27, 2012)

Reggie62 said:


> Toby, get it right son.. the Mongrel Mob are just a scum sucking street gang.. Not bikers at all..


 
Unfortunately tobyjug got banned years ago for his biker gang trivia inaccuracies.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2012)

Reggie62 said:


> Toby, get it right son.. the Mongrel Mob are just a scum sucking street gang.. Not bikers at all..



It's a rather fine distinction, you have to admit.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2012)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Unfortunately tobyjug got banned years ago for his biker gang trivia inaccuracies.



The sidecar-happy thread was wonderful, though.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 27, 2012)

Hells Angels NZ were the first chapter outside the US.They give out cards nowaday's "you've been helped by a Hell's Angel".*thinks fondly of Antarctic Angels days*


----------



## HushHush (Jun 16, 2013)

axomoxia said:


> HA down here are pretty quiet (there club house is about a mile down the road from me). Almost too quiet - they were by some accounts told to be a bit more "visible" a few years ago. Nice enough bunch of people when the mood takes them, but again, I've no intention of pissing them off.
> 
> There seems to be a hierarchy of clubs - from MCC (side patch and front patch) to side and front patch MC - to full blown back patch to the HA at the top of the pile. AFAIK most HA members work there way up through the clubs, hence most of the HA tend be closer to bus passes than free school milk.
> 
> ...


 
For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.

Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.
> 
> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.



Oh, it's another laughable twat who believes that having a motorbike and being thuggish is devilishly exciting. Piss off, and don't threaten people on the Internet. It makes you look silly.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.
> 
> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.


 
Clunk click every trip. Are you a very scary man?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.
> 
> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.


 

it rhymes so it must be true. Just like with adam and steve


----------



## HushHush (Jun 16, 2013)

I have nothing to prove unlike the keyboard commando's replying, and unlike a high percentage of people on this thread, I know what I am talking about. Answers like this cunt's I quoted shouldn't exist. Anyone with any REAL experience in the bike fraternity will agree with me. 

FTW


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> I have nothing to prove unlike the keyboard commando's replying, and unlike a high percentage of people on this thread, I know what I am talking about. Answers like this cunt's I quoted shouldn't exist. Anyone with any REAL experience in the bike fraternity will agree with me.
> 
> FTW


 
For mash get smash. Right? Nudge nudge.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> FTW


On the internets, that doesn't mean what you think it does.


----------



## HushHush (Jun 16, 2013)

Apologies to the people who aren't blabbing about my club on the internet. A warning needed to be extended. That bit is done now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> Apologies to the people who aren't blabbing about my club on the internet. A warning needed to be extended. That bit is done now.


 
Now, go clean your bedroom.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 16, 2013)

When I was at uni in Reading there used to be a hell's angels club not so far from where I lived lol.

Biker gangs lol, it's hard to take them seriously.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> I have nothing to prove unlike the keyboard commando's replying, and unlike a high percentage of people on this thread, I know what I am talking about. Answers like this cunt's I quoted shouldn't exist. Anyone with any REAL experience in the bike fraternity will agree with me.
> 
> FTW


 
outside now lol


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> When I was at uni in Reading there used to be a hell's angels club not so far from where I lived lol.
> 
> Biker gangs lol, it's hard to take them seriously.



How so?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

we all enjoyed Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 16, 2013)

Never seen it.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

its great. Hamlet and leather


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> we all enjoyed Sons of Anarchy.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 16, 2013)

Thespians fetish night?


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> we all enjoyed Sons of Anarchy.


 
i didn't. i thought it was risible.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

then you are dead to me


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2013)

(not as risible as our new friend HushHush, mind)


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 16, 2013)

Kizmet said:


> How so?



Because they all think they're dangerous and hardened criminals, when the reality is that most of them are paunchy middle aged IT professionals called Colin.

I used to live by that HA club, fw. I do have to wonder why they have MASSIVE security cameras, from about 1984, all round the outside. As though this will provide them some level of protection against, well, anything...  Seems more about saying "we're up to no good in here...", when clearly they're off doing charity bike runs and what not.

I do like highlighting the criminal connections whenever the local rag does a story about their latest ride. People often end up saying "you wouldn't call them criminals to their face", which sort of supports the point that they are.  Except they're not, but that's besides the point.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> When I was at uni in Reading there used to be a hell's angels club not so far from where I lived lol.
> 
> Biker gangs lol, it's hard to take them seriously.


 
They're just fucking _corny_ aren't they? What, a motorbike? And a jacket _with writing on the back?_ And silly little badges that, apparently, you have to earn. Like in the fucking cubs.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 16, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> They're just fucking _corny_ aren't they? What, a motorbike? And a jacket _with writing on the back?_ And silly little badges that, apparently, you have to earn. Like in the fucking cubs.


 

'....and this one's my 'threatening people on the internet' badge.'


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 16, 2013)

its kind of like imagining people being shot at star trek conventions for speaking klingon in the wrong way


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> the reality is that most of them are paunchy middle aged IT professionals called Colin.


This really isn't true.

However silly you may think they are, they take it very bloody seriously indeed. Get on the wrong side of them or try to interfere in what they perceive as club business and you'll end up in a heap of shit.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

well it was only a couple of years back now some bloke got shot in the neck iirc. And died.

I read a trash crime and gangs 'factual' book not so long ago (penned by the Observers crime reporter so yeah) which was making the point in the bikers section that while the vast majority are harmless boys club bike things- there are dodge people. Same as any large org, theres always going to be a few


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This really isn't true.
> 
> However silly you may think they are, they take it very bloody seriously indeed. Get on the wrong side of them or try to interfere in what they perceive as club business and you'll end up in a heap of shit.


 
True. Sometimes. But they are _corny as fuck_ though, aren't they?


----------



## Corax (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:
			
		

> I have nothing to prove unlike the keyboard commando's replying, and unlike a high percentage of people on this thread, I know what I am talking about. Answers like this cunt's I quoted shouldn't exist. Anyone with any REAL experience in the bike fraternity will agree with me.
> 
> FTW



Commando's what? 
Cunt's what?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2013)

And the prospecting thing - What the fuck? You're expected to joey about cleaning the lads boots and getting their ale and generally being humiliated? And after that they'll let you in the gang? But after the 18 months or however long, surely they're just going to say "You've just spent 18 months being our joey, how can we respect you now? Course you can't be in the gang".


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> True. Sometimes. But they are _corny as fuck_ though, aren't they?


Each to their own. I can certainly see the attraction for some people. Once you're in you're part of a worldwide brotherhood. Anywhere you go in the world you'll have friends willing to help you out, put you up or just party with. Add to that the whole bad boy thing (some imagined, an awful lot real) and it makes more sense.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> And the prospecting thing - What the fuck? You're expected to joey about cleaning the lads boots and getting their ale and generally being humiliated? And after that they'll let you in the gang? But after the 18 months or however long, surely they're just going to say "You've just spent 18 months being our joey, how can we respect you now? Course you can't be in the gang".


You'll be doing nothing they haven't done themselves. And it isn't all just cleaning the toilets etc


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> it rhymes so it must be true. *Just like with* *adam and steve*


 
Who were in a bike gang. And wore jackets with writing proclaiming their love for each other on the back.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Each to their own. I can certainly see the attraction for some people. Once you're in you're part of a worldwide brotherhood. Anywhere you go in the world you'll have friends willing to help you out, put you up or just party with. *Add to that the whole* *bad boy thing* (some imagined, an awful lot real) and it makes more sense.


 
It's the bad boy thing that's corny though - There's loads of bad men who don't need to wear jackets with their badness writ large on the back. Or wear stupid badges proclaiming just which stage of badness they've reached. I know some of them are fairly tough characters and get on the wrong side of them & you'll probably wish you hadn't, but at bottom, they are just proper _dicks_ though, aren't they?


----------



## moochedit (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.


 
er.. he's only made 2 posts in this thread. both of them in 2005


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Each to their own. I can certainly see the attraction for some people. Once you're in you're part of a worldwide brotherhood. Anywhere you go in the world you'll have friends willing to help you out, put you up or just party with. Add to that the whole bad boy thing (some imagined, an awful lot real) and it makes more sense.


 
tbf it is that way just being a biker or ex biker, once you establish that you know what a JAP1000cc vee twin engine is, what Vincent Black Shadow's are selling for, how old Pan Head engines are, how easy it is to wheelie or stoppie a Naked Bandit 1200, and how surprisingly small an XS1100 engine in a chopper looks, you have usually broken down the barriers and find you have plenty in common.

Plus bikers are not like cagers. Have you ever seen cars stopped at the side of the road to help another motorist who has broken down or had an accident, usually they just drive right by even if they have the same make and model of the car in trouble. Bikers usually do stop for other bikers in distress to see if they can help out.


----------



## mr steev (Jun 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> Have you ever seen cars stopped at the side of the road to help another motorist who has broken down or had an accident, usually they just drive right by even if they have the same make and model of the car in trouble.


 

Most probably do granted, but I've had plenty of experience of people offering help because they were ex-owners of the same car (moggy minor) and a lot of caravaners do too. I've also had several people pull up and ask if I was ok in my old transit camper and my merc motorhome


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2013)

mr steev said:


> Most probably do granted, but I've had plenty of experience of people offering help because they were ex-owners of the same car (moggy minor) and a lot of caravaners do too. I've also had several people pull up and ask if I was ok in my old transit camper and my merc motorhome


I think if you are driving something unusual then people with knowledge of it may feel more camaraderie with you than just any other motorist, and perhaps caravaners or RV owners share that point of view with others also.

But if you stop on a bike, anyplace where there are other bikes, there seems to me to be instant animated chat! if you know what I mean.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

'cagers'

you have a special word for car drivers


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> 'cagers'
> you have a special word for car drivers


 
It is a bit of an Americanism. Not used much here.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jun 16, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Yeah, prospects are just skivvies for the full patches. You basically have to do whatever a full patch asks of you (clean their bikes, fetch their beer) and this can last anything from a month (although unlikely) to eighteen months or longer with no guarantee that you'll make the grade at the end of it.  i'd fucking *expect* a piece of the action after almost two years of licking someone's boots for them.


 
So hold on . . . wearing a patch just means / displays for all to see that you are the type of guy that's have been the house boy / skivvy for some douche for several months for the sake of a  . . . patch?


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> It is a bit of an Americanism. Not used much here.


 
anyone who regularly uses two wheels to get around is familiar with this expression.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 16, 2013)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This really isn't true.
> 
> However silly you may think they are, they take it very bloody seriously indeed. Get on the wrong side of them or try to interfere in what they perceive as club business and you'll end up in a heap of shit.



I'm sure you'd get a solid kicking if you tried to break into their club house or something. It doesn't make them hardened professional crims or anything. Not the uk ones, anyway, who spend a considerable amount of time promoting their cuddly, charity toy run image. They don't get to have it both ways. They're either crims, or nice guys in leather on big bikes.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So hold on . . . wearing a patch just means / displays for all to see that you are the type of guy that's have been the house boy / skivvy for some douche for several months for the sake of a . . . patch?


 
Some lads I grew up with wanted to start their own club. They had patches made and went to a hells angel festival at which there were proper "gang" members. I think the idea petered out sometime after that and was never mentioned again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 16, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> anyone who regularly uses two wheels to get around is familiar with this expression.


 

In all my years on a pushbike I have never heard it.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> ... They're either crims, or nice guys in leather on big bikes.


A recovering heroin addict I know told me the trade in his area (part of London) was totally controlled by the local biker gang.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> In all my years on a pushbike I have never heard it.


 
that;s cos you aint earned your hi-viz yet, prospect.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> A recovering heroin addict I know told me the trade in his area (part of London) was totally controlled by the local biker gang.


 
I'm finding that doubtful tbh, especially in London, not that many 1% clubs there, the big red machine wouldn't touch brown with a bargepole (infact no iv use used to be in the rules for that particular club) and the other club i'm thinking of is too small to have any control on the drugs trade in an area.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> I'm finding that doubtful tbh, especially in London, not that many 1% clubs there, the big red machine wouldn't touch brown with a bargepole (infact no iv use used to be in the rules for that particular club) and the other club i'm thinking of is too small to have any control on the drugs trade in an area.


Maybe I am mistaken then, it was definitely what he told me though, it would have been 20 years ago when he was using.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jun 16, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> In all my years on a pushbike I have never heard it.


 
gentlegreen says it all the time TBF.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 16, 2013)

Hard to say mate, I can only go off what I know of the clubs concerned, sounds silly, but brown has always had a big stigma with the big Mc's (Apart from sonny flogging it back in the day)  An addict is liable to put himself before the club, which is a big no no so you get one chance to clean up and that's it. Club comes first over anything, family, friends whatever, hence the need for prospecting.


----------



## weltweit (Jun 16, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Hard to say mate, I can only go off what I know of the clubs concerned, sounds silly, but brown has always had a big stigma with the big Mc's (Apart from sonny flogging it back in the day) An addict is liable to put himself before the club, which is a big no no so you get one chance to clean up and that's it. Club comes first over anything, family, friends whatever, hence the need for prospecting.


I may well have gotten the story wrong somehow then. Are you in a club yourself spawnofsatan?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I may well have gotten the story wrong somehow then. Are you in a club yourself spawnofsatan?


 
Nope, know a few who are and had the chance about 20 yrs ago, but it wasn't the life for me. Not even riding at the moment.

I know the HA have open nights at their clubhouses (well the local lot do anyroads) so if anyone is that interested, pop in!


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> A recovering heroin addict I know told me the trade in his area (part of London) was totally controlled by the local biker gang.



I'd struggle to believe that, just from what I've read about uk heroin trade. Isn't it Turks, yardies and Pakistanis, dealing with import? With a general mish mash of cultures, homegrown and immigrants, dealing with mid level and front lines? Wouldn't be surprised if there were a few HA types doing some mid level stuff, but I suspect the majority stay out of that game. 

One of the Wessex (Reading HA chapters name - it's not even a real place, ffs...) got done for shifting coke a few years back. Was ounces, if I remember rightly. No doubt a significant police operation to bust him - if the others were involved they would also have been caught.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 16, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> I'd struggle to believe that, just from what I've read about uk heroin trade. Isn't it Turks, yardies and Pakistanis, dealing with import? With a general mish mash of cultures, homegrown and immigrants, dealing with mid level and front lines? Wouldn't be surprised if there were a few HA types doing some mid level stuff, but I suspect the majority stay out of that game.
> 
> One of the Wessex (Reading HA chapters name - it's not even a real place, ffs...) got done for shifting coke a few years back. Was ounces, if I remember rightly. No doubt a significant police operation to bust him - if the others were involved they would also have been caught.


 Not heard of the Yard connect, but yeah the other two mentioned for sure, not many bikers where the poppies grow...


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 16, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> So hold on . . . wearing a patch just means / displays for all to see that you are the type of guy that's have been the house boy / skivvy for some douche for several months for the sake of a  . . . patch?



Pretty much. They're a good indicator of a misogynist cunt as well though.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Jun 16, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Not heard of the Yard connect, but yeah the other two mentioned for sure, not many bikers where the poppies grow...



Maybe not so much the dark, but moving coke in from Jamaica, re the yardies. Mules transporting it after it gets diverted from South America to the West Indies (mostly into the US, presumably, but with a healthy amount sent here...).


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 16, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Maybe not so much the dark, but moving coke in from Jamaica, re the yardies. Mules transporting it after it gets diverted from South America to the West Indies (mostly into the US, presumably, but with a healthy amount sent here...).


 Ah, knew they always shifted a lot of white, but hadn't heard of them importing brown  ( Which would probably be tar anyway, knowing their connects)


----------



## mr steev (Jun 16, 2013)

weltweit said:


> I think if you are driving something unusual then people with knowledge of it may feel more camaraderie with you than just any other motorist, and perhaps caravaners or RV owners share that point of view with others also.
> 
> But if you stop on a bike, anyplace where there are other bikes, there seems to me to be instant animated chat! if you know what I mean.


 

I'd say it's the same. Just there are a few more bikers around than morris minor owners iyswim.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.
> 
> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.


have a wash, you smelly cunt.


----------



## pissflaps (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.
> 
> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 16, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


>


 
THE SECRET LIFE OF COMRADE DELTA


----------



## 1%er (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.
> 
> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.


What do you think about MC's (self named 1% outlaw clubs) that have more rules and by-laws than the US Constitution and the European charter of human rights put together? Why do so called outlaw MC's need to have all these rules?


----------



## xenon (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> Apologies to the people who aren't blabbing about my club on the internet. A warning needed to be extended. That bit is done now.



8 years later, you div.


----------



## Corax (Jun 16, 2013)

xenon said:


> 8 years later, you div.


 
He's been typing.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 16, 2013)

There used to be some Nazi biker gangs. One was the Wolf's Hook White Brotherhood, based around Notts. It didn't go too well for the brothers though. The leader Mick 'Belsen' Sanderson (centre with beercan) was stabbed to death by fellow gang member John Pakulski (third from right) at a party.


----------



## ibilly99 (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.
> 
> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.


 
Facebook has killed it all off.


----------



## andysays (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> For someone who seems to know alot about clubs he shouldn't, I would have thought you would of been taught the code. Loose lips sink ships! In other words.... Shut the fuck up and stop talking about things that shouldn't be public knowledge.
> 
> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.


 
So let's see if I've got this right.

You're so dedicated to making sure that these mysterious things don't become public knowledge that you've taken the trouble to sign up as Ex 81 and re-post a then-seven-year-old post on a long dormant thread with no additional comment, and then, just in case we didn't get the message the first time, you sign up as HushHush, and re-re-post a now-eight-year-old post, this time with some cute rhyming messages...

Scary shit, dude


----------



## axomoxia (Jun 16, 2013)

andysays said:


> So let's see if I've got this right.
> 
> You're so dedicated to making sure that these mysterious things don't become public knowledge that you've taken the trouble to sign up as Ex 81 and re-post a then-seven-year-old post on a long dormant thread with no additional comment, and then, just in case we didn't get the message the first time, you sign up as HushHush, and re-re-post a now-eight-year-old post, this time with some cute rhyming messages...
> 
> Scary shit, dude


 
Should have known this would have come back to haunt me! Not sure I mentioned anything that wasn't public knowledge or the observations of anyone who went to a show or rally eight years ago in all fairness. There could have been things I could have mentioned but didn't for the very reasons you mentioned. My number hasn't changed since then, and my name and details would have been known to the relevant people at the time. If I'd overstepped a mark, I'd expect someone to have mentioned it by now....


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 16, 2013)

HushHush said:


> Remember, Snitches Get Stitches.



Beardos are Weirdos.


----------



## badseed (Jun 16, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Beardos are Weirdos.


 
Whoever smelt it dealt it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 17, 2013)

badseed said:


> Whoever smelt it dealt it.



Whoever started the rhyme did the crime.


----------



## badseed (Jun 17, 2013)

Whoever denied it supplied it.


----------



## Garek (Jun 17, 2013)

I bumped into an Alsatian biker gang at a petrol station whilst on route to Germany. Friendly fellas took me to a place for lunch that did fantastic wild boar.


----------



## Kizmet (Jun 17, 2013)

Hells (m)angels.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 17, 2013)

Garek said:


> I bumped into an Alsatian biker gang at a petrol station whilst on route to Germany. Friendly fellas took me to a place for lunch that did fantastic wild boar.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 17, 2013)

Only paedos wear Speedos.

Well, them and hushhush.


----------



## discokermit (Jun 17, 2013)

Garek said:


> I bumped into an Alsatian biker gang


i bet they looked a bit ruff!


----------



## tony.c (Jun 17, 2013)

discokermit said:


> i bet they looked a bit ruff!


But their bark was worse than their bite.


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2013)

Canine puns aside I've actually no idea whether the Alsatians are a biker gang, or if it was a biker gang from Alsace...


----------



## rich! (Jun 17, 2013)

We were over in Munich a few months ago, and a Spanish "outlaw" gang were drinking in the market square beergarden. I loved the fact they had patches for "President", "Vice-President", "Secretary" and "Enforcer". Guess which one didn't want his photo taken?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 17, 2013)

rich! said:


> Guess which one didn't want his photo taken?


 
The fat, ill-dressed one. No, wait.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jun 17, 2013)

Corax said:


> Cunt's what?


 
Answers. There was nothing wrong with the second apostrophe.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 17, 2013)

Grasses pull nice lasses.


----------



## Corax (Jun 17, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Answers. There was nothing wrong with the second apostrophe.


 
I was on a roll after Commando's and got carried away.


----------



## thedockerslad (Jun 17, 2013)

.


----------



## youngian (Jun 17, 2013)

Can't figure out the organised crime thing. You couldn't get a more conspicous drug runner if you hired the Penguin




spawnofsatan said:


> The Brits have always been softer, this documentary always cracks me up.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/adamcurtis/2010/08/the_hells_angels_take_a_mini-b.html


 
Some memorable lines; "he's been cross eyed ever since his eyes came out of his socket in a fight". "Straights are jeered at"

And the reporter is well down with the street; "not enough money for marijuana, acid, grass or LSD". "Few of the Angels went to bed at all after this party".

Not the only vicious British biker gang of their day-


----------



## Garek (Jun 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> Canine puns aside I've actually no idea whether the Alsatians are a biker gang, or if it was a biker gang from Alsace...


 

They spoke Alsatian which is why I didn't say French. Their name was El Crados.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2013)

Garek said:


> They spoke Alsatian which is why I didn't say French. Their name was El Crados.


 
What, _all_ of them?  That must get really confusing.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 18, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> Grasses pull nice lasses.


That don't rhyme - unless you're from Liverpool.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jun 18, 2013)

tony.c said:


> That don't rhyme - unless you're from Liverpool.


 

North east. So nerrr.

Where you from where your phonetics are all fucked?


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 18, 2013)

tony.c said:


> That don't rhyme - unless you're from Liverpool.


Or anywhere north. Rhymes fine for me   You must be one of the weird ones that can't say grass properly


----------



## tony.c (Jun 18, 2013)

Grass rhymes with arse.
Ask David Attenborough. He doesn't say graslands, does he?


----------



## killer b (Jun 18, 2013)

since when?


----------



## tony.c (Jun 18, 2013)

He always called them Grarselands.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2013)

Grasses don't get free bus passes.

Because they've been killed before pensionable age you see, by a ragamuffin with a grievance against them for carrying out their civic duty to assist the constabulary.


----------



## tony.c (Jun 18, 2013)

Corax said:


> Grasses don't get free bus passes.


That's better. Good that someone on here speaks proper.


----------



## geminisnake (Jun 18, 2013)

Nah, Corax is renowned for taking the piss


----------



## Pingu (Jun 19, 2013)

so thn... what could be more secretive than a bike club... or the free masons? a freemasons bike club?

http://www.widowssons.com/


----------



## Jon1995 (Sep 25, 2013)

One way of starting a fight/argument with a backpatch club or any club is by calling them a gang there not gangs it mc/mcc not mg most CLUBS dont like going called gangs just a warning /advice


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

"they're"

you should join a grammar gang.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> "they're"
> 
> you should join a grammar gang.


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2013)

this thread just keeps on giving. 

it's going to be regularly bumped forever, whenever another hells angel learns how to use google.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2013)

PS

POST OF THE YEAR or GTFO the lot of you


----------



## IC3D (Sep 25, 2013)

Watch out! Grammer Nazis coming


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

IC3D said:


> Watch out! Grammer Nazis coming


"Grammar"

honestly, you're not doing yourself an favours here.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2013)

IC3D said:


> Watch out! Grammer Nazis coming



There's only one Grammer Nazi


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2013)

"Any"



Eta @ pissflaps


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2013)

This is basically how the whole Great Nordic Biker War started.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> "Grammar"
> 
> honestly, you're not doing yourself an favours here.


Quoted for posterity lols


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> "Any"
> 
> 
> 
> Eta @ pissflaps


gah! hoisted on my own petard.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

anyhoo - what is this thread about?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 25, 2013)

Motorbike gangs


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> gah! hoisted on my own petard.


Hoist by/with your own petard, shurely?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

right fuckit. who wants to be in my gang? 'Hells Angles'

we meet every friday. bring cake.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2013)

Jon1995 said:


> One way of starting a fight/argument with a backpatch club or any club is by calling them a gang there not gangs it mc/mcc not mg most CLUBS dont like going called gangs just a warning /advice


Touchy, are they, then?


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

> just a warning /advice



...okay. what happens now?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> right fuckit. who wants to be in my gang? 'Hells Angles'
> 
> we meet every friday. bring cake.


Loving the apostrophe abuse


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Touchy, are they, then?


*Searches for picture of 'touchy biker'*


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 25, 2013)

Jon1995 said:
			
		

> One way of starting a fight/argument with a backpatch club or any club



Even a tennis club?


----------



## existentialist (Sep 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ...okay. what happens now?


"You've been warned, son. Don't make me come over dere and fretin you properly. *hard face""


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

bkz: srs bznz.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2013)

that reminds me, I've downloaded new sons of anarchy to watch. In your face, the Man


----------



## TopCat (Sep 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> that reminds me, I've downloaded new sons of anarchy to watch. In your face, the Man


I am only on series two but I hope Jacks is killed soon. I can't stand his stupid grinning face.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 25, 2013)

TopCat said:


> I am only on series two but I hope Jacks is killed soon. I can't stand his stupid grinning face.




you are shit out of luck TC, he's the show star.

You know he is actually from Newcastle and started his career on Byker Grove right? bizarre but true


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 25, 2013)

And he was the guy with the shit London accent in green street. And he's gonna be the lead in 50 shades of grey movie. 

Although i don't remember him in BG, its hard to see how that could be any worse than his performance in SoA or GS, and now that its been confirmed Brett Easton Ellis isn't writing the 50 shades of grey movie, I'm going to be surprised if that will be any sort of triumph.

So a major international actor, who's career peaked as a yute on BBC kids TV.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> So a major international actor, who's career peaked as a yute on BBC kids TV.



His _Queer As Folk_ part was much bigger than his brief appearance in _Byker Grove_.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Sep 25, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> His _Queer As Folk_ part was much bigger than his brief appearance in _Byker Grove_.



Was he any good in it?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Sep 25, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Was he any good in it?


He convincingly acted the enjoyment of being rimmed for the first time, yes.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

DaveCinzano said:


> He convincingly acted the enjoyment of being rimmed for the first time, yes.









you rang?


----------



## keybored (Oct 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> right fuckit. who wants to be in my gang? 'Hells Angles'
> 
> we meet every friday. bring cake.



Do I need to bring my own protractor too, or are they supplied?


----------



## Favelado (Oct 1, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> And he was the guy with the shit London accent in green street.



Worst accent I've heard in a film. Worse than Dick Van Dyke who at least had the excuse of being foreign.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> right fuckit. who wants to be in my gang? 'Hells Angles'


----------



## Favelado (Oct 1, 2013)

That's the post that everyone else will have thought, "Nah, won't bother." Well done Pickman's model


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 1, 2013)

Favelado said:


> That's the post that everyone else will have thought, "Nah, won't bother." Well done Pickman's model


now it's posted no one else will have to worry themselves about it


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 1, 2013)

Lucky itches cause riches


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 1, 2013)

Men don't make passes at girls who wear glasses.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 1, 2013)

If enough lager you do sup, rest assured you will throw up.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

we're heading for venus. well maybe they've seen us.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 2, 2013)

I do hope no one's talking about what they shouldn't


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 2, 2013)

jakethesnake said:
			
		

> Men don't make passes at girls who wear glasses.



Don't make passes at lasses


----------



## tony.c (Oct 2, 2013)

Grasses get smacked arses (that rhymes).


----------



## Pingu (Oct 2, 2013)

youve got to be in it to win it


----------



## Pingu (Oct 2, 2013)

theres juice loose aboot this hoose


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Oct 2, 2013)

There's some people on this thread cruising for a bruising.


----------



## keybored (Oct 2, 2013)

Girls don't make passes at snitches or grasses


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 2, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> you rang?


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

uncanny...


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 2, 2013)

people who ride bikes don't get likes


----------



## Pingu (Oct 2, 2013)

better dead than red


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 2, 2013)

Only paedos wear Speedos.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

give me hugs, not drugs.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 2, 2013)

Ride a Harley, score some Charlie.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 2, 2013)

Outbrake a Range Rover, gets you run over.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 2, 2013)

Video the crime, serve extra time.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

whoever smelled it, dealt it.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 2, 2013)

Break free of enslavement, ride our bikes on the pavement.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 2, 2013)

A snitch in time saves nine.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 2, 2013)

badseed said:


> Whoever smelt it dealt it.


Snap, you've been beaten to that one pissflaps.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

cocks.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 2, 2013)

He who denied it supplied it


----------



## tony.c (Oct 2, 2013)

badseed said:


> Whoever denied it supplied it.


 Snap! Again.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 2, 2013)

threads over.


----------



## Corax (Oct 2, 2013)

Margerine, should never be seen

And a snitch in grime drinks lime


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 2, 2013)

From LRB:



> *Forms of Delirium*
> *Peter Pomerantsev circles the Kremlin*
> 
> In the Moscow compound of the Night Wolves, the Russian equivalent of the Hells Angels, ships’ conrods have been refashioned as crosses ten feet high. Broken plane parts have been bolted to truck engines to make a giant stage; crushed Harley-Davidsons have been beaten into a bar; boats’ hulls have been moulded into chairs; and train parts into Valhalla-sized tables. The crosses are everywhere, wrenched together out of old bike parts and truck shafts and engines. The Night Wolves, or Nochnye Volki, are bikers who have found a Russian God. In an act of patriotism they have changed all the words on their leathers from Latin lettering to a gothic Cyrillic. One of the Hells Angels symbols, a ‘1 per cent’ inside a diamond, is still etched on a great stone at the entrance to their kingdom. In Hells Angels lore it stands for the 1 per cent who are outlaws. But the Night Wolves have engraved a new text around the diamond, transforming its meaning: ‘In heaven there is more joy at the 1 per cent of sinners who confess than the 99 per cent who have no need of salvation.’
> ...



http://www.lrb.co.uk/v35/n19/peter-pomerantsev/forms-of-delirium


----------



## pogofish (May 31, 2014)

Anybody ever heard of a team called "Spirit" or "Spirit Riders"? May have caught MCC on the patch but I was not best placed to see clearly.

Scottish I presume because the background to their patch is a Saltire. Mainly modern bikes with a lot of mods/custom paint but a few rather better than average chopped Harleys in the front and rear.

Anyway, 40 or 50 of them just came through town, en-masse, with considerable attitude.  Somebody new on the scene maybe?


----------



## Pingu (May 31, 2014)

You in essex?


----------



## pogofish (May 31, 2014)

Nope - Aberdeen.

Shortly after I saw another patch I didn't recognise - Only a few of them and split-up in traffic.  A black/orange/red stripe with writing I was too far to read.  British bikes and one fearsomely loud Harley Lowrider.

Maybe a rally somewhere?


----------



## Ponyutd (May 31, 2014)

I doubt they ride Raleighs.


----------



## Pingu (May 31, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> I doubt they ride Raleighs.



ralleigh chopper maybe.

only spirit riders i have heard of were from essex\se england but that was many moons ago


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 1, 2014)

There's an Irish bunch of that name, or something very like it, but the patch described doesn't sound like theirs.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 1, 2014)

I got to know a Hells Angel very well indeed. I worked with him for a long time. He introduced me to the music of Al Green. His crew were something to do with a terrible attack on someone in xxxxxxxx I think it was. No fear whatsoever.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 1, 2014)

Must have been a rally/run - *A lot* of particularly loud/throbbing bikes headed past the end of the road earlier this morning, taking the main road south.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 10, 2014)

I don't think I've posted this pic here before: I snapped it in greenwhich


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## TopCat (Jun 19, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I don't think I've posted this pic here before: I snapped it in greenwhich
> 
> View attachment 55516


On a scooter? Oh dear.


----------



## Fortissima (Oct 8, 2014)

Hey guys. Are there any decent MC patch clubs that accept women? I don't mean anything pink, frilly or full of sissys though.


----------



## Citizen66 (Oct 8, 2014)

I couldn't think of many things worse than being a female prospect in a biker gang.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 8, 2014)

Fortissima said:


> Hey guys. Are there any decent MC patch clubs that accept women? I don't mean anything pink, frilly or full of sissys though.


 
We all know but we're too scared to tell you. Someone might pop up and threaten us in a few years.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 8, 2014)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> We all know but we're too scared to tell you. Someone might pop up and threaten us in a few years.




Yeah man, snitches get Chinese burns.


----------



## Dr_Herbz (Oct 8, 2014)

Fortissima said:


> Hey guys. Are there any decent MC patch clubs that accept women? I don't mean anything pink, frilly or full of sissys though.


There's no such thing as a 'decent MC patch club'. They're all wankers.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 8, 2014)

I dont really think you go looking for an MC, I think you get invited.... its a very very very male dominated thing.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 8, 2014)

just buy a sons of anarchy hoodie


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 8, 2014)

Start your own, Hells Maidens?


----------



## chainz1310 (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi, guys, I'm new to the forum and would like some advice on starting my own little motorcycle club as I would like to call it The Wakefield City Wildcats M.C.C based here in my home town of Wakefield, West Yorkshire. Can you please advise me? I would be very grateful if you would.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

What bike do you ride?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Hi, guys, I'm new to the forum and would like some advice on starting my own little motorcycle club as I would like to call it The Wakefield City Wildcats M.C based here in my home town of Wakefield, West Yorkshire. Please can you help?



You need to notify the council of your plans and apply for an outlawry licence. This entitles your members to wear denim tabards over their leather jackets without risk of ridicule or arrest.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Hi, guys, I'm new to the forum and would like some advice on starting my own little motorcycle club as I would like to call it The Wakefield City Wildcats M.C based here in my home town of Wakefield, West Yorkshire. Can you please advise me? I would be very grateful if you would.


Depends really. Do you enjoy eating hospital food?


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Hi, guys, I'm new to the forum and would like some advice on starting my own little motorcycle club as I would like to call it The Wakefield City Wildcats M.C based here in my home town of Wakefield, West Yorkshire. Can you please advise me? I would be very grateful if you would.



You need to contact your nearest MC and take it from there.


----------



## killer b (Jan 24, 2015)

Have you found a reliable source of weapons and drugs yet? That needs to be your priority, then a clubhouse. Disused scout huts are good for this, if you can find one.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> What bike do you ride?



He said it was a little motorcycle club, so presumably a monkey bike.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Wtf animal impressions


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

LOLS wrong thread


----------



## geminisnake (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Hi, guys, I'm new to the forum and would like some advice on starting my own little motorcycle club as I would like to call it The Wakefield City Wildcats M.C based here in my home town of Wakefield, West Yorkshire. Can you please advise me? I would be very grateful if you would.



You really DON'T want to start an MC, you want to start an MCC, and before doing so I suggest you spend a bit of time finding out the differences between the two. Not on here though because there will be much piss taking, oh yes 
The likes of the Hells Angels and Outlaws are MCs and they really don't like each other or other MCs afaik.


----------



## chainz1310 (Jan 24, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> What bike do you ride?


Hi there, At the moment I don't ride one but would like to get one and get out on the road.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Hi there, At the moment I don't ride one but would like to get one and get out on the road.


So what is it that makes you a biker?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

geminisnake said:


> You really DON'T want to start an MC, you want to start an MCC



Nice colours


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Hi there, At the moment I don't ride one but would like to get one and get out on the road.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Hi there, At the moment I don't ride one but would like to get one and get out on the road.



Pizza Hut will pay for your CBT and give you a bike, helmet, uniform and a series of road-based riding missions. There is nothing in company policy to stop you from singing "Born to be Wild" as you tear around Wakefield, either.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 24, 2015)

How about 'The Wide Awakefield Club'?


----------



## chainz1310 (Jan 24, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> So what is it that makes you a biker?


I've always been interested in motorbikes but never owned one yet as one of my uncles took me out on one when I was younger and really enjoyed the freedom of the road but motorbikes are so expensive nowadays, and I would like to own one. I jjust want to get one and enjoy the freedom of riding again this time on my own motorbike and get the buzz back again.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 24, 2015)

hello firky


----------



## chainz1310 (Jan 24, 2015)

geminisnake said:


> You really DON'T want to start an MC, you want to start an MCC, and before doing so I suggest you spend a bit of time finding out the differences between the two. Not on here though because there will be much piss taking, oh yes
> The likes of the Hells Angels and Outlaws are MCs and they really don't like each other or other MCs afaik.


Thanks for the advice on that. I missed out a a letter. That was my stupid flaming fault, not thinking. It is an M.C.C that I am looking to start, not an M.C, what a flaming numpty I am.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> I've always been interested in motorbikes but never owned one yet as one of my uncles took me out on one when I was younger and really enjoyed the freedom of the road but motorbikes are so expensive nowadays, and I would like to own one. I jjust want to get one and enjoy the freedom of riding again this time on my own motorbike and get the buzz back again.


I think you'll find there's lots of very good advice available here, for someone like you


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

Tbh if you've got any sense you'll found an _MCCC 
_
Good luck 2chainz


----------



## blairsh (Jan 24, 2015)

Christ. just noticed how old this thread is and that i've read it before


----------



## chainz1310 (Jan 24, 2015)

twentythreedom said:


> Tbh if you've got any sense you'll found an _MCCC
> _
> Good luck 2chainz


Thank you ever so much, bud, very much appreciated.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Thank you ever so much, bud, very much appreciated.


if you will found a new patch please remember to have a big carved table in your clubhouse depicting the club logo. And murder anyone who gets in the clubs way. Everyone likes to laugh at the bikers these days but they aren't laughing when they are six feet deep are they! Or they might be but no one can hear because the laugher is six feet deep!


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 24, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Thank you ever so much, bud, very much appreciated.


Your manners will take you far, my friend. People love that shit


----------



## chainz1310 (Jan 24, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> if you will found a new patch please remember to have a big carved table in your clubhouse depicting the club logo. And murder anyone who gets in the clubs way. Everyone likes to laugh at the bikers these days but they aren't laughing when they are six feet deep are they! Or they might be but no one can hear because the laugher is six feet deep!


I will do, bud and it will be done as a mark of respect to all the biker boys and girls all over the world and to those bikers that have lived and died for their passion and love of riding the highways. BORN TO LIVE, LIVE TO RIDE, Respect.


----------



## mauvais (Jan 24, 2015)

That's not what Lana del Rey said. She specifically said she was born to _die_. So don't go joining her MCC. She's probably not even done Bikesafe.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 25, 2015)

chainz1310 said:


> Hi there, At the moment I don't ride one but would like to get one and get out on the road.



I'd suggest starting with a pedal bike whilst you wait for your beard to grow. And practice saying daily in the mirror, "snitches get stitches."


----------



## mauvais (Jan 25, 2015)

No, it's "witches get twitches".


----------



## sim667 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yeah I don't think you start an MCC without ever having ridden with one


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 25, 2015)

mauvais said:


> That's not what Lana del Rey said. She specifically said she was born to _die_. So don't go joining her MCC. She's probably not even done Bikesafe.


Or Johnny Thunders he specifically said she was born to lose


----------



## Pingu (Jan 25, 2015)

your first club should probably be an owners club. so if you get a virago then look for the local VSOC centre. likewise with goldwings look for people who really should be in a car etc etc.

probably the safest and easiest route into a bike club.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 25, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Yeah I don't think you start an MCC without ever having ridden with one


Could start a CC though...


----------



## sim667 (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 25, 2015)

LOTR themed biker gang would be ace. Saurons Slaves, club logo is the big lidless eye, wreathed in flame


----------



## chainz1310 (Jan 31, 2015)

mauvais said:


> No, it's "witches get twitches".


How about this one, guys. Switches get glitches.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jan 31, 2015)

The patched get snatched


----------



## tony.c (Sep 29, 2015)

I like these guys:
the Bastards MC
The "Bastards" Motorcycle Club Is Redefining Racist Biker Culture


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 29, 2015)

Patch clubs are illegal here in Queensland now. They got outlawed  by the Vicious Lawless Association Disestablishment bill of 2013. (VLAD)

https://www.legislation.qld.gov.au/bills/54pdf/2013/viclawassdisb13.pdf

VLAD the bikie jailer


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 29, 2015)

ice-is-forming said:


> Patch clubs are illegal here in Queensland now. They got outlawed  by the Vicious Lawless Association Disestablishment bill of 2013. (VLAD)
> 
> https://www.legislation.qld.gov.au/bills/54pdf/2013/viclawassdisb13.pdf
> 
> VLAD the bikie jailer




Didn't a bunch of 'em get busted for buying ice-cream, ice-is-forming ?


Snakes get flakes.


----------



## twentythreedom (Sep 29, 2015)

Antidisestablishmentarianism ftw


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 29, 2015)

The longest word I know. Apart from the one that is a fear of long words.


----------



## The Boy (Sep 29, 2015)

Dutchies get crutches.

They hate gentle, pot smoking liberals do bikers.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 30, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Didn't a bunch of 'em get busted for buying ice-cream, ice-is-forming ?
> 
> 
> Snakes get flakes.



Yep, lol. They've all had to go underground up here.

Ice-cream-eating 'bikies' walk free after charges thrown out of court


----------



## Wyn the Print (Jan 23, 2016)

Juice Terry said:


> I remember the Road Rats, used to see them a lot around Surrey/Hampshire at various biker pubs etc in the early 80's. I think there was always bad blood between them and the Angels.
> 
> I remember being at Stone Henge festival in 81 or 82 when some Hells Angels arrived and paraded around the camp site in a van all holding axes and sawn offs, basically sending out a message "We're here now, don't fuck with us".



Regarding the Road Rats, who are still going strong i notice, i was present when they drifted into Cardiff in about 1972 prior to the infamous 'Barry Island' incident which of course they instigated.....at the time i was on my BSA opposite Cardiff Castle when about 25 of them trickled in like a long straggly motorised army column and the instant impression they gave off was one of menace and foreboding...i was hoping they would meet up with a surly group of skinheads and teach em a lesson.
anyway the next day they end up about ten miles along the coast at Barry Island the well known cheapo tourist resort..Butlins+a funfair(i'd already got the order of the boot out of the arcades there for tilting the 'roll the coin'machines in an attempt to gain dosh for buying oil for my leaky Beeza) and it all kicked off!
They attempted entry into The Pelican Club on the promenade and the security called the cops..well the famous phrase 'Get the bastard with the pips' then came into its own as they all concentrated on trying to thump the police inspector in charge...quite classy i thought as i sat in Cardiff Crown Court about 5 months later as about 5 of the R.Rats were being judged..i remember they got a more than a few years inside,(judge said he had to make an example of em) especially for their desire to...'get the bas'....you got it!
The Rats deffo won the rumble overall and the Pelican Club didn't last for long afterwards as the licensing authorities and the judge were incensed that the place seemed to attract such violent behaviour.
Compared to the Hells Angels i occasionally came across especially down the south coast as i rode along solo doing my greaser adventures as a 20 year old i rate the Rats as the hardest and most genuine.
p.s. may i take this opportunity to apologise to several pubs in the Newbury area for filling their sloping car parks overnight with a thin film of oil from my bike and also the Royal Mail whose numerous letter sacks i totally soaked with oil on the Gloucester to Cardiff train after a 4 hour siege holding off several skinheads at the base of Birdlip Hill after the Beeza packed in after a long haul up from the South Coast..it finally kicked into life long enough to get me to the train station then died permanently...got myself a new Suzuki then through digging trenches 7 days a week...£405 brand new and it shifted!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jan 23, 2016)

I don't understand all this MC stuff. They say they're individuals and don't conform, yet they all wear the same clothes, and ride the same bikes. Am I missing something here?
I've read about all that 'prospecting' stuff, where Harley riders piss on each other whilst wearing assless chaps, but I honestly don't see the fascination. Again, am I missing something?


----------



## Gromit (Jan 23, 2016)

Saul Goodman said:


> I don't understand all this MC stuff. They say they're individuals and don't conform, yet they all wear the same clothes, and ride the same bikes. Am I missing something here?
> I've read about all that 'prospecting' stuff, where Harley riders piss on each other whilst wearing assless chaps, but I honestly don't see the fascination. Again, am I missing something?


 Watch series 1 and 2 of Sons of Anarchy and you might get it.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 14, 2016)

This sounds like fun


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2016)

IC3D said:


> Watch out! Grammer Nazis coming


There's a twat who tools (in all senses of the word) around Halle on a bike, while wearing one of those Wehrmacht helmets.

One day he's going to be in a crash, and discover that it provides little real protection.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 14, 2017)

Meanwhile in Ireland:

Biker murder accused had been threatened at his home


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 14, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Meanwhile in Ireland:
> 
> Biker murder accused had been threatened at his home



I was just discussing this with a few 'bikers'. I said I was aware these guys had to be knuckle-dragging bigots to become a 1%er, but I didn't realise you also had to be a racist fuckwit.
In hindsight, asking the question with a back-patched Neanderthal in the room and wearing his colours wasn't a great idea.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2017)

lol


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 28, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> lol



I dunno, seems like good advice if you don't enjoy having your head kicked in.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> One day he's going to be in a crash, and discover that it provides little real protection.



An ex of mine back in NZ worked for the police forensics team doing fingerprints from corpses. She showed me a picture of a bloke who was wearing one of those and flew off his bike and hit the ground face first. The tarmac ground the front of his head off. Helmet looked fine.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 28, 2017)

So the helmet fine, eh? What of the biker, though Poi E? Was he alright?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 28, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> So the helmet fine, eh? What of the biker, though Poi E? Was he alright?







			
				Poi E said:
			
		

> An ex of mine back in NZ worked for the police forensics team doing fingerprints from corpses.



Might have had to call in sick the next day.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 28, 2017)

Sad but not entirely unexpected.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 28, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> I dunno, seems like good advice if you don't enjoy having your head kicked in.



I like the bit where he says 'This isn't me being a self righteous prick' when it so clearly is


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2017)

check out this bellwhiff giving him shit over a vest from a tele show


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> check out this bellwhiff giving him shit over a vest from a tele show




omg is he gonna light that cigarette by a petrol pump!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2017)

ice-is-forming said:


> omg is he gonna light that cigarette by a petrol pump!


I'd say he was feeling nervous and intimidated, and wasn't thinking straight.

I wonder would the cunt with the camera have even dreamt of opening his mouth if it was anyone but a kid?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 29, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> I'd say he was feeling nervous and intimidated, and wasn't thinking straight.
> 
> I wonder would the cunt with the camera have even dreamt of opening his mouth if it was anyone but a kid?



of course he would have. and  i dont think he was being too much of a cunt fwiw


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2017)

ice-is-forming said:


> of course he would have. and  i dont think he was being too much of a cunt fwiw


I think he was being a total cunt, for what it's worth.
What gives him the right to even attempt to dictate what another person wears?
I also don't believe he would have opened his cunt mouth if it was a grown man wearing the waistcoat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2017)

yeah, thats an attempt at nonchalant smoking gone wrong, he even drops it. Nerves I'd say. I don't get the beef tbh, its fiction. I like reaper gear, one day I might buy a hoodie. Its a gothy/metally design. These people seem to be objecting specifically to the sleeveless ting. Cut iirc


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 29, 2017)

yes, pretty nervous I'd say..


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2017)

Also, the cunt guy didn't know his arse from his elbow.
There's no bottom rocker on that waistcoat, so it isn't even a 3 piece patch, which is what he seems to be getting all self-righteous about.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2017)

ice-is-forming said:


> as you said a page back.. you may be missing something


What am I missing?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 29, 2017)

How long you got?


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2017)

ice-is-forming said:


> How long you got?


As long as it takes you to tell me what I'm missing?
Please explain.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jul 29, 2017)

I wish i hadn't offered to explain now lol. Its gone 1am and i need to sleep. Try listening to what the guy in the video is saying again.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 29, 2017)

ice-is-forming said:


> I wish i hadn't offered to explain now lol. Its gone 1am and i need to sleep. Try listening to what the guy in the video is saying again.


I listened to it. All of it. I still don't understand why he isn't being a cunt?


----------



## bemused (Jul 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> lol




To be fair if I caught someone wearing a South Pudsy Angling Association badge without earning it they'd be in for a kicking as well.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 29, 2017)

bemused said:


> To be fair if I caught someone wearing a South Pudsy Angling Association badge without earning they'd be in for a kicking as well.


yes I've heard you lot rule with a rod of composite


----------



## peterkro (Jul 29, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> lol




I saw a young black guy yesterday wearing a Sons of Anarchy tee shirt, don't think he appreciates the fictional sons were an all white crew who wouldn't allow blacks to join.Of course one was black and he went to extreme lengths to keep it secret.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 29, 2017)

"People DIED to wear that vest!"

"It's a TV show." 

Guy did the right thing to take the vest off, conversations with crazy and possibly armed people should generally be kept to a minimum.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 18, 2017)

Well first time here and mostly enjoyable reading, just a few facts if you all don't. Mind. Firstly an MC is a motorcycle CLUB the clue is in the letters MC the MC literally Stands for the 2 words Motorcycle Club. 
MCC literally stands the 3 words MOTOR CYCLE word. Some spell mototcycle as 1 word some spell it as 2. Hope this helps with the cocontusion MCs are not Gangs thats is the police trying to scare the public.@


----------



## Gromit (Dec 18, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Well first time here and mostly enjoyable reading, just a few facts if you all don't. Mind. Firstly an MC is a motorcycle CLUB the clue is in the letters MC the MC literally Stands for the 2 words Motorcycle Club.
> MCC literally stands the 3 words MOTOR CYCLE word. Some spell mototcycle as 1 word some spell it as 2. Hope this helps with the cocontusion MCs are not Gangs thats is the police trying to scare the public.@


Yeah that's what the gangs want you to believe. Don't be fooled. 

These gangs are involved in deadly activities. 




Namely traveling on motorbikes. Deadly it is.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 18, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Well first time here and mostly enjoyable reading, just a few facts if you all don't. Mind. Firstly an MC is a motorcycle CLUB the clue is in the letters MC the MC literally Stands for the 2 words Motorcycle Club.
> MCC literally stands the 3 words MOTOR CYCLE word. Some spell mototcycle as 1 word some spell it as 2. Hope this helps with the cocontusion


Anyone with an ounce of sense knows (or can find out) the difference between an MC and an MCC.



No Mates 315 said:


> MCs are not Gangs thats is the police trying to scare the public.@


If an MCC decided to kit their members out with a three piece patch, and refused to bow down to pressure from an MC to remove said patch, what would happen?
Exactly, so stop talking bollocks


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Yeah that's what the gangs want you to believe. Don't be fooled.
> 
> These gangs are involved in deadly activities.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it would seem that you like most ppl just belive what you're told its a pity as I though you sounded like a person worth conversing with on this subject. But telling me to STOP talking bollox when you dont know me, is a sign that you claim knowledge of something off the back of others without any work into weather it is true. Sad a Sheep in what ever clothing he belives will make ppl belive he has the knowledge. I would of liked to debated more naaaa. Now go on slag me off I will understand after all I do know what Im Saying Im a real expert in this subject, I found out myself not by watching SofE and beliving it all to be true.  on you go big ur self up Sheepy....


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Yeah that's what the gangs want you to believe. Don't be fooled.
> 
> These gangs are involved in deadly activities.
> 
> ...


Bike travel is only as dangerous as the traffic around it, so yup fecking  bad but still great.


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Anyone with an ounce of sense knows (or can find out) the difference between an MC and an MCC.
> 
> 
> If an MCC decided to kit their members out with a three piece patch, and refused to bow down to pressure from an MC to remove said patch, what would happen?
> Exactly, so stop talking bollocks


You have first hand knowledge of this pressure to remove they're patches, Id like to hear (read) about it, if tou have i always like more first hand knowledge it helps me form my opinion using truth not hearsay innit


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Anyone with an ounce of sense knows (or can find out) the difference between an MC and an MCC.
> 
> 
> If an MCC decided to kit their members out with a three piece patch, and refused to bow down to pressure from an MC to remove said patch, what would happen?
> Exactly, so stop talking bollocks


mc





mcc


----------



## iona (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Unfortunately it would seem that you like most ppl just belive what you're told its a pity as I though you sounded like a person worth conversing with on this subject. But telling me to STOP talking bollox when you dont know me, is a sign that you claim knowledge of something off the back of others without any work into weather it is true. Sad a Sheep in what ever clothing he belives will make ppl belive he has the knowledge. I would of liked to debated more naaaa. Now go on slag me off I will understand after all I do know what Im Saying Im a real expert in this subject, I found out myself not by watching SofE and beliving it all to be true.  on you go big ur self up Sheepy....



Would HAVE.


----------



## iona (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> You have first hand knowledge of this pressure to remove they're patches, Id like to hear (read) about it, if tou have i always like more first hand knowledge it helps me form my opinion using truth not hearsay innit



THEIR.


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> mc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kool and funny and a perfect example of the difference apart from the top pic being of a functional gang so not an MC. llovin it mind


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2017)

Stuck for xmas pressie ideas? Facebook to the rescue again!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> You have first hand knowledge of this pressure to remove they're patches, Id like to hear (read) about it, if tou have i always like more first hand knowledge it helps me form my opinion using truth not hearsay innit


Oh come on. You know full well what happens to either individuals or clubs that “disrespect” an MC - and suddenly appearing in a clubs area wearing a 3 piece patch would rather fall under that, no?

MC’s are clubs, yes. But ones with a somewhat different approach to dealing with the world...


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Stuck for xmas pressie ideas? Facebook to the rescue again!


Not my style and certainly not for the puplic to wear another case of someone who knows nothing. Thats going. To get a member of the public. Hurt. But thanks for the pic much appreciated


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh come on. You know full well what happens to either individuals or clubs that “disrespect” an MC - and suddenly appearing in a clubs area wearing a 3 piece patch would rather fall under that, no?
> 
> MC’s are clubs, yes. But ones with a somewhat different approach to dealing with the world...[


 All MC Clubs are not the same and The Chapters in thoses club are not the same. They are all painted with the same brush. I wenr to a Patch up party friday night ( still there now) they went from Mcc to MC and the Local chapter turned up and we all had ( Are having) an amazing time but no violance remembet the more the merrier. Why would any one hurt or take patches from a group of people the same safty in numbers.. 3:15


----------



## Gromit (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Unfortunately it would seem that you like most ppl just belive what you're told its a pity as I though you sounded like a person worth conversing with on this subject.


Proof you don't know me either.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Bike travel is only as dangerous as the traffic around it, so yup fecking  bad but still great.


That was the joke duh. Deadly to themselves. 
But not just because of traffic. Reckless bike driving doesn't help. 
Don't say it doesn't ever happen.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 19, 2017)

As a long time all weather all year round biker I can testify that motorcycle riding is dangerous, more dangerous than car driving. For example, just a little gravel on the road in a corner can have a biker off whereas it would only cause slight issues for a car.  

Then there are junctions, where most motorcycle accidents occur, fast moving bikes are much easier to miss when glancing up the road causing a car to pull out when a quick bike is coming. And because larger motorbikes have the power to overtake at will, riders get used to whizzing past cars at every opportunity, fatally including at junctions, which often creates the ingredients for a nasty accident.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> All MC Clubs are not the same and The Chapters in thoses club are not the same. They are all painted with the same brush. I wenr to a Patch up party friday night ( still there now) they went from Mcc to MC and the Local chapter turned up and we all had ( Are having) an amazing time but no violance remembet the more the merrier. Why would any one hurt or take patches from a group of people the same safty in numbers.. 3:15


Oh come on. You're either somewhat naive or rather disingenuous.

Any MCC patching up to become an affiliate club to an MC or even a new chapter of said MC will have been through a somewhat lengthy process.

Start riding around on a bike wearing a 3 piece patch of your own design, start a new club and call it an MC. See how far you get.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> MCs are not Gangs thats is the police trying to scare the public.@



What do snitches get?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> All MC Clubs are not the same and The Chapters in thoses club are not the same. They are all painted with the same brush. I wenr to a Patch up party friday night ( still there now) they went from Mcc to MC and the Local chapter turned up and we all had ( Are having) an amazing time but no violance remembet the more the merrier. Why would any one hurt or take patches from a group of people the same safty in numbers.. *3:15*


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 19, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What do snitches get?


reduced sentences in lower category nicks?


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Proof you don't know me either.


No the PROOF that I dont know you was evedent in my very first statement when I joined here , that PROOF was I didnt say Hi because Dont know you and out of respect for your longer time here I was waiting for you to say hello first( or not). So yes I made an informed oppion on the way you "GREETED" me and so far I see no reason to change it. As the only thing you have done is exactly as I said you be. You took my informed oppion of you and just used. Thats not an oppion it a cut n paste as it known.I woyld love to know you and change my oppuon of you I hate conglict due to tje written word


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> No the PROOF that I dont know you was evedent in my very first statement when I joined here , that PROOF was I didnt say Hi because Dont know you and out of respect for your longer time here I was waiting for you to say hello first( or not). So yes I made an informed oppion on the way you "GREETED" me and so far I see no reason to change it. As the only thing you have done is exactly as I said you be. You took my informed oppion of you and just used. Thats not an oppion it a cut n paste as it known.I woyld love to know you and change my oppuon of you I hate conglict due to tje written word


you are the first person in years - _years!_ - to show gromit any respect.

don't be caught doing that again.


----------



## 1%er (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> All MC Clubs are not the same and The Chapters in thoses club are not the same. They are all painted with the same brush. I wenr to a Patch up party friday night ( still there now) they went from Mcc to MC and the Local chapter turned up and we all had ( Are having) an amazing time but no violance remembet the more the merrier. Why would any one hurt or take patches from a group of people the same safty in numbers.. 3:15


I don't know what country you are in, but I have friends who ride with MC's in the UK and I can tell you that anyone starting an MC with a back-patch with a top and bottom rocker (so 3 patch club) that hasn't spoken to the dominant local 1% club are likely to find themselves with a problem. What does your club or the club you are partying with now claim on their bottom rocker? 

As beesonthewhatnow has mentioned above, this would be seem as "disrespect" not only by the local 1% club but other "normal" local MC's who will all have had to work hard to gain the MC patch.


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Gromit said:


> That was the joke duh. Deadly to themselves.
> But not just because of traffic. Reckless bike driving doesn't help.
> Don't say it doesn't ever happen.


I know that ws the joke..  Everyone on the road is deadly to themselved and others. Bikers are deadly to themselve as they are the most vunerable vehicle using high speed but they still do it. So by that statement
 Technicality they are the biggest danger to themselves. I know this and freely admit never stop me riding though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> I know that ws the joke..  Everyone on the road is deadly to themselved and others. Bikers are deadly to themselve as they are the most vunerable vehicle using high speed but they still do it. So by that statement
> Technicality they are the biggest danger to themselves. I know this and freely admit never stop me riding though.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> No the PROOF that I dont know you was evedent in my very first statement when I joined here , that PROOF was I didnt say Hi because Dont know you and out of respect for your longer time here I was waiting for you to say hello first( or not). So yes I made an informed oppion on the way you "GREETED" me and so far I see no reason to change it. As the only thing you have done is exactly as I said you be. You took my informed oppion of you and just used. Thats not an oppion it a cut n paste as it known.I woyld love to know you and change my oppuon of you I hate conglict due to tje written word


It's firky. Where's my £5.


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Gromit said:


> Proof you don't know me either.


The proof that I dont know you isnt the issue. The issue is that at know point have you made any effort to let me get to know you in fact just typing proof you. Dont know mr either. Tells me pages about your personality corse I could be wrong but I have no other ibfo to go on


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 123382


Thanks but I already know all the quotes from the bible conserned with 3:15


----------



## 1%er (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 I call bullshit
Post up a picture of the cut of a member of the club you are talking about and "still partying with" that shows the bottom rocker


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Thanks but I already know all the quotes from the bible conserned with 3:15


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

1%er said:


> No Mates 315 I call bullshit
> Post up a picture of the cut of a member of the club you are talking about and "still partying with" that shows the bottom rocker





1%er said:


> No Mates 315 I call bullshit
> Post up a picture of the cut of a member of the club you are talking about and "still partying with" that shows the bottom rocker


You call bullshit. Oohh now that is funny , Put a 1% sign yp anf think that is proof you are Patch. You proved your not in that first statement.also no real Full would make demands until they kniw exactlly who theywere dealing with.next what I aaid would. Make any Full from anyMC HAPPY AS. I was telling these that we arw not Gangs. And we dobt go round beating up ppl for nought. And lastly if You werw a Full you wouldmt habe needed to ask what Club or damand my bottom Rocket you woyld already know what 1%er CLUB I am with alrwady mr photo the botton rocker IF YOU ARE PATCH THEN YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED USING YOUR CLUB TO TRY ANSD IBTIMEDATE SOMEOME FOR SOMEONE ON HERE BECAUSE YOUR WELL I DONT KNOW WJAT YOU JUST PROSTITUTED YOUR PATCHES FOR AND AGREAD THAT MCs arw Gangs Yes by doubg this thats what you just did. Csnt wait to hand this to the right ppl Im sure mine will ne in tpuch with yours. Let me know what happens. If You CAN


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2017)

This is a bit like that time when Alison Sexton's mum sewed her brother's 200m badge to her costume and was seen at Hounslow Pool wearing it, when we knew she could only do 50m before she had to get out and use her inhaler. She was gonna get done bad, but rumour had it that she had fleas and no one wanted to go toe-to-toe with her in case they got infected. Seriously disrespecting to the ASA (now known as Swim England, of course). She got lucky, others could've got hurt. Bad.


----------



## 1%er (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> You call bullshit. Oohh now that is funny , Put a 1% sign yp anf think that is proof you are Patch. You proved your not in that first statement.also no real Full would make demands until they kniw exactlly who theywere dealing with.next what I aaid would. Make any Full from anyMC HAPPY AS. I was telling these that we arw not Gangs. And we dobt go round beating up ppl for nought. And lastly if You werw a Full you wouldmt habe needed to ask what Club or damand my bottom Rocket you woyld already know what 1%er CLUB I am with alrwady mr photo the botton rocker IF YOU ARE PATCH THEN YOU SHOULD BE ASHAMED USING YOUR CLUB TO TRY ANSD IBTIMEDATE SOMEOME FOR SOMEONE ON HERE BECAUSE YOUR WELL I DONT KNOW WJAT YOU JUST PROSTITUTED YOUR PATCHES FOR AND AGREAD THAT MCs arw Gangs Yes by doubg this thats what you just did. Csnt wait to hand this to the right ppl Im sure mine will ne in tpuch with yours. Let me know what happens. If You CAN


My name and picture is nothing to do with 1% MC's btw or I'd have used a diamond. You are a bullshitter, I ask again what does it say on your bottom rocker.

Also could you slow down your typing as I can hardly read your post for mistakes, thanks


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

1%er said:


> My name and picture is nothing to do with 1% MC's btw or I'd have used a diamond. You are a bullshitter, I ask again what does it say on your bottom rocker.
> 
> Also could you slow down your typing as I can hardly read your post for mistakes, thanks


that is yer man typing slowly.


----------



## 1%er (Dec 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> that is yer man typing slowly.


He has contacted me via PM

I can't understand why he will not just say what is on his bottom rocker, it is in public all the time and would give an indication of what club he is talking about and what "territory" they claim.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> proof you are Patch.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

If you had the right to know you already would. But as I said you dont and the Diamond makes no differance. You tried to make me belive you were a 1 when you aint even a friend of any. So tell me why you are so desperate to know what me Country is on my back. BY the way. I have had my Patches MC. Patches for ovet 15 yrs and you calling bull or any other childish thing. You are in the U.S arnt ya. Well if you want to see my bottom Rocker then fire me ur mums address, I take it thats where you live, and Ill get one of my brothet to show you a photo of them.  And no that is not a threat its the only wsy of showing you my Patch. Ok as you ask so NICE.  OH and I am dyslexic so its not typing fast. all this going on and have to go all yospelnt spell. Tbats tall yoy could think of. to try and embarrese me.how childish. You are forgey it I thougjt you had least I was hoping I could explain why MC s are not Gang.thought you were simeone who carred about Clubs sorry, you're just a kid. Trying to be a man by hiding online again sorry I though you had gonads..


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


>


don't dilly-dali on the way


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2017)

Spoiler: Bad mother-fucker's patches


----------



## 1%er (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Csnt wait to hand this to the right ppl Im sure mine will ne in tpuch with yours. Let me know what happens. If You CAN


Should I be worried? The nearest 1% clubs to me are in Manaus and Salvador and they are both a long ride from here 


No Mates 315 said:


> If you had the right to know you already would. But as I said you dont and the Diamond makes no differance. You tried to make me belive you were a 1 when you aint even a friend of any. So tell me why you are so desperate to know what me Country is on my back. BY the way. I have had my Patches MC. Patches for ovet 15 yrs and you calling bull or any other childish thing. You are in the U.S arnt ya. Well if you want to see my bottom Rocker then fire me ur mums address, I take it thats where you live, and Ill get one of my brothet to show you a photo of them.  And no that is not a threat its the only wsy of showing you my Patch. Ok as you ask so NICE.  OH and I am dyslexic so its not typing fast. all this going on and have to go all yospelnt spell. Tbats tall yoy could think of. to try and embarrese me.how childish. You are forgey it I thougjt you had least I was hoping I could explain why MC s are not Gang.thought you were simeone who carred about Clubs sorry, you're just a kid. Trying to be a man by hiding online again sorry I though you had gonads..


I have never tried to make anyone think I'm in an MC as I'm not, although I do ride. I'm not trying to embarrass you at all, I'm trying to understand your text, I asked because i couldn't understand parts of it no other reason. I'm not in the US and I'm not a kid, wish I was I'd love to live my life again.

So you have a country name on your bottom rocker not a region/area showing you charter or chapter but a country, interesting, does it say England?

Edit to ask, why do you call your colours "patches" that is very disrespectful I believe?


----------



## klang (Dec 19, 2017)

Meth Lab. 
Where's my 5er?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

littleseb said:


> Meth Lab.
> Where's my 5er?


good call


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 19, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Oh come on. You know full well what happens to either individuals or clubs that “disrespect” an MC - and suddenly appearing in a clubs area wearing a 3 piece patch would rather fall under that, no?
> 
> MC’s are clubs, yes. But ones with a somewhat different approach to dealing with the world...



Care to comment on this No Mates 315 

Compared to most here I probably have a bit more experience of hanging round MC’s*, but you’re not exactly coming across well right now 




*albeit over 20 years ago. Maybe they’ve had a sudden and dramatic change of direction since then


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 19, 2017)

I think the Outlaws have England on their bottom rocker.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Dec 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>





Bahnhof Strasse said:


>



 
I have this one


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> You have first hand knowledge of this pressure to remove they're patches, Id like to hear (read) about it, if tou have i always like more first hand knowledge it helps me form my opinion using truth not hearsay innit


Yes, I do, and I reckon you're full of shit.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 19, 2017)

Saw a fella riding a shiny expensive Harley down the M4 with a “Thames Valley Chapter” patch emblazoned on his jacket a few months back. 

My Dad, who was in the car at the time did a lol and said “Too clean mate”


----------



## Sweet FA (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 19, 2017)

i remember reading ages ago that part of the initiation or Hells Angels was for everyone to piss on yer jeans while you wear them


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> i remember reading ages ago that part of the initiation or Hells Angels was for everyone to piss on yer jeans while you wear them



Yeah, you get your jeans-pissed-on badge for that. 


I spent two years as a Hells Angels prospect, but didn't go all the way in the end. My sewing was just not up to the job. And I can't ride a motorbike.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Yeah, you get your jeans-pissed-on badge for that.
> 
> 
> I spent two years as a Hells Angels prospect, but didn't go all the way in the end. My sewing was just not up to the job. And I can't ride a motorbike.


anyway if sons of anarchy's anything to go by, prospects always get killed.

not only did halfsack die in the series, but the actor who played him died five years ago.


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Saul Goodman said:


> Yes, I do, and I reckon you're full of shit.


Yeah Im full of shit. And you are full of nothing waiste of good anything..


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Yeah Im full of shit.


it's always nice to see people admit to this sort of thing, it's the first step on the road to recovery.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> anyway if sons of anarchy's anything to go by, prospects always get killed.
> 
> not only did halfsack die in the series, but the actor who played him died five years ago.



Taking getting in to character to the higher level, that's the kind of Brexit we need


----------



## No Mates 315 (Dec 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> it's always nice to see people admit to this sort of thing, it's the first step on the road to recovery.


You are so rigjt I feel better all ready i like thus recovery as but not as much as I love Being. OUTLAWS MC ENGLAND. CCOTSWOLDS THE LONGEST RUNNING 1%er OUTLAWS CHAPTER  IN THE UK.40YR ANNIVERY 24th December feeling good


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Dec 19, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I think the Outlaws have England on their bottom rocker.



What do I win?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 19, 2017)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What do I win?



Stitches.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 19, 2017)

No Mates 315 said:


> Yeah Im full of shit.


Obviously, but it's funny watching you make a fool of yourself, so please carry on.


----------



## OzT (Dec 20, 2017)

.


----------



## iona (Dec 20, 2017)

Apologies for pisstakingly having a go about your spelling and grammar No Mates 315, that was out of order if you're dyslexic. I still think you're an idiot wrt the actual content of your posts, mind.


----------



## Mr Rusty (Sep 1, 2018)

what a bunch of fucking children some of you are. bless ya maz and miss a cuddle .  Mr Rusty


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 1, 2018)

Mr Rusty said:


> what a bunch of fucking children some of you are. bless ya maz and miss a cuddle .  Mr Rusty



You blessing Maz Harris Mr Rusty ? If so I'll join you in that and  raise a cup of splosh to him


----------



## Yossarian (Sep 1, 2018)

Since the average age of Harley owners is now approximately 83, I guess most people here will indeed seem like children to your biker types.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Sep 1, 2018)

Mr Rusty said:


> what a bunch of fucking children some of you are. bless ya maz and miss a cuddle .  Mr Rusty


I'm guessing you're one of those mature people who need to ride an obnoxiously loud bike with less power than an egg whisk, and play dress-up on a Sunday and pretend to be hard.


----------



## M2 Cyclone (Nov 9, 2018)

ice-is-forming said:


> You blessing Maz Harris Mr Rusty ? If so I'll join you in that and  raise a cup of splosh to him


Dr Maz Harris, he received his phd for his thesis on biker culture, wrote a column for BSH in the early days titled ‘radical times’ and during his funeral the M20( I think)came to a standstill on the opposite carriageway to the direction his cortège was travelling as the general public stopped in awe at the amount of bikers that were following his coffin, most without a helmet. 
The man was intelligent, charismatic and fiercely loyal to his club, the HAMC. 
Read some of his works.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Nov 10, 2018)

M2 Cyclone said:


> Dr Maz Harris, he received his phd for his thesis on biker culture, wrote a column for BSH in the early days titled ‘radical times’ and during his funeral the M20( I think)came to a standstill on the opposite carriageway to the direction his cortège was travelling as the general public stopped in awe at the amount of bikers that were following his coffin, most without a helmet.
> The man was intelligent, charismatic and fiercely loyal to his club, the HAMC.
> Read some of his works.



Maz was a lovely man  I did some writing and photography for bsh back in the day, one of the articles was on the Harleys all the lads who worked at Chatham dock yard rode... I used to help out at the shop,  stalls, shows, parties etc.. We drank at Hs pub the woodlands, Blues brothers band nights  and happy lock in Sunday sessions memories. I was maybe 21 when I met him, a girl, but he was always kind, patient and generous to me.  Had words of wisdom and time for me. He went out of his way to teach me. All in all I knew him for almost 15 years. 

When he died I hadnt seen him for two years as I'd moved to Australia.. I obviously saw the funeral ride though. Sad ending.


----------



## OzT (Nov 16, 2018)

nice story ice-is-forming, sounds a decent bloke and times


----------



## McChubb (May 2, 2019)

Poi E said:


> They used to occasionally take over a small town near one of my relatives farms, used to be some good battles there. Sawn of shotgun was the weapon of choice. Edit: I mean punch ups with Black Power.





tobyjug said:


> I think you will find the Mongrels from New Zealand have the "honour" of being the most violent biker gang on the planet.





Pingu said:


> thats the "mighty mongrels" to you mr jug


Saw a program on T.V. about them, they actually look like Mongs, they are rapist peados etc.  Nasty fucwits embarrassing N.Z. and Maori people >


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 2, 2019)

McChubb said:


> Saw a program on T.V. about them, they actually look like Mongs, they are rapist peados etc.  Nasty fucwits embarrassing N.Z. and Maori people >



Has it taken you 14 years to type that drivel?


----------



## McChubb (May 2, 2019)

Bike Gangs always talk about respect, respect is not the same as fear. I might be scared of 20 bikers , it doesn't mean I respect them. I recall my mates telling  me about Chosen Few Bournemouth, cant see much on the net. Landsdown/Bournemouth had a bike gang, Gander on The Green, another club was there haunt, they also ran a tattoo gaf in Boscum (cant remember their name)


----------



## McChubb (May 2, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Has it taken you 14 years to type that drivel?


No 14 seconds


----------



## McChubb (May 2, 2019)

tobyjug said:


> I had already gathered that from the TV program and the two people I spoke to.


And rapist peados,the T.V. program I saw had Grunt from East Enders on it. He showed the Mongs for what they are. Who respects people like that?


----------



## McChubb (May 2, 2019)

No Mates 315 said:


> You are so rigjt I feel better all ready i like thus recovery as but not as much as I love Being. OUTLAWS MC ENGLAND. CCOTSWOLDS THE LONGEST RUNNING 1%er OUTLAWS CHAPTER  IN THE UK.40YR ANNIVERY 24th December feeling good


Not the Blue Angels then? They claim on a you tube vid to be


----------



## maomao (May 2, 2019)

McChubb said:


> And rapist peados,the T.V. program I saw had Grunt from East Enders on it. He showed the Mongs for what they are. Who respects people like that?


That's a fourteen year old post by a long banned poster you're replying to.


----------



## klang (May 2, 2019)

McChubb said:


> they actually look like Mongs


what's a Mong and what does it look like?


----------



## Chilli.s (May 2, 2019)

littleseb said:


> what's a Mong and what does it look like?


----------



## McChubb (May 3, 2019)

The picture above


----------



## McChubb (May 3, 2019)

McChubb said:


> Bike Gangs always talk about respect, respect is not the same as fear. I might be scared of 20 bikers , it doesn't mean I respect them. I recall my mates telling  me about Chosen Few Bournemouth, cant see much on the net. Landsdown/Bournemouth had a bike gang, Gander on The Green, another club was there haunt, they also ran a tattoo gaf in Boscum (cant remember their name)


Club X that was it


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 3, 2019)

I never understood why a bunch of people whose whole thing is about sitting in a comfy seat all day consider themselves tough.


----------



## McChubb (May 3, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> What do snitches get?


Thanks off the community for putting paedos, Rapists, Smack dealers, Granny Bashers, thug bullies behind bars!


----------



## McChubb (May 3, 2019)

McChubb said:


> Club X that was it


HeadHunters was the bike gang


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 3, 2019)

McChubb said:


> Thanks off the community for putting paedos, Rapists, Smack dealers, Granny Bashers, thug bullies behind bars!



Not sure that rhymes mind.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2019)

McChubb said:


> Thanks off the community for putting paedos, Rapists, Smack dealers, Granny Bashers, thug bullies behind bars!


I don't think that giving paedos a license to sell alcohol is the answer.


----------



## friedaweed (May 3, 2019)

I wish they'd leave Matlock Bath alone just one weekend a year.


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2019)

I have a question. Me and my mate saw a chap in Bethnal Green the other day with a bottom rocker that said ENGLAND, with an MC patch just above it to the right. We couldn't see any other rockers etc. (although he did have a jacket slung over his shoulder). From teh google I think he was an Outlaw but without the top rocker. Like the attached pic but without the skull and the outlaws patch.

Why would a biker only have a bottom rocker?


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I wish they'd leave Matlock Bath alone just one weekend a year.


I wish they'd leave the planet, permanently!
Here's a little anecdote:
I bought a wiring loom for a bike from an ebay seller. The wiring loom arrived and it wasn't what I bought. It was a wiring loom for 20 year older bike, so I contacted the seller and made him aware of his 'mistake'. He replied with, and I paraphrase, 
"If you don't like it, I'll meet you at 'X' place with my brothers, and we can discuss it.
I replied with "Fuck off you fucking tool. Your Harley branded assless chaps don't scare me"
I opned a Paypal dispute, and they insisted I had to send the wiring loom back (at my expense) in order to receive a refund, so I packaged the wiring loom with a freshly laid dog egg, and sent it back to the 1%er prick, and got a refund. I also received a few threatening messages from the prick, but, unsurprisingly, despite him having my address, I never received a knock on the door from his 'brothers'.


----------



## friedaweed (May 3, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I wish they'd leave the planet, permanently!
> Here's a little anecdote:
> I bought a wiring loom for a bike from an ebay seller. The wiring loom arrived and it wasn't what I bought. It was a wiring loom for 20 year older bike, so I contacted the seller and made him aware of his 'mistake'. He replied with, and I paraphrase,
> "If you don't like it, I'll meet you at 'X' place with my brothers, and we can discuss it.
> ...


I just want to park outside the chippy on my way home from Derby.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 3, 2019)

spitfire said:


> I have a question. Me and my mate saw a chap in Bethnal Green the other day with a bottom rocker that said ENGLAND, with an MC patch just above it to the right. We couldn't see any other rockers etc. (although he did have a jacket slung over his shoulder). From teh google I think he was an Outlaw but without the top rocker. Like the attached pic but without the skull and the outlaws patch.
> 
> Why would a biker only have a bottom rocker?



Prospects wear only the bottom rocker. 

https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/sabo...-angels-outlaws-and-the-politics-of-the-patch


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> I just want to park outside the chippy on my way home from Derby.



It's fucking funny here. There's a Harley fest (bikefest) in Killarney each year, where Harley riders from around Ireland put their Harleys in trailers, tow them to the event, unload them around the corner and ride the last 100 yards to the venue 
I sat in a pub in Killarney one night, after giving in to peer pressure to attend said event, and listened to a husband and wife team talk about having just arrived back from an around Europe tour on their Harley, and of how they'd got off the boat in Belfast from Scotland, and rode straight through to the event. The lack of dirt on their pristine Harley merchandise rang bells, but watching them load their Harley into their nice posh trailer behind their nice Range Rover the following morning was priceless.


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Prospects wear only the bottom rocker.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/amp/s/sabo...-angels-outlaws-and-the-politics-of-the-patch



Thanks Magnus McGinty 

That's what we thought but he looked a bit old for that so I discounted it. He was older than me and I'm 47...

I guess you're never too old to try new things.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Thanks Magnus McGinty
> 
> That's what we thought but he looked a bit old for that so I discounted it. He was older than me and I'm 47...
> 
> I guess you're never too old to try new things.


Most 1%ers are in their 50s/60s. They're usually bankers and the like, who like to play dress-up on a Sunday, and meet 'like-minded' people.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (May 3, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Thanks Magnus McGinty
> 
> That's what we thought but he looked a bit old for that so I discounted it. He was older than me and I'm 47...
> 
> I guess you're never too old to try new things.



He could be an existing member demoted to prospect as punishment for something. Or someone just wearing a jacket like that for fashion (although unlikely if an actual biker).


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He could be an existing member demoted to prospect as punishment for something. Or someone just wearing a jacket like that for fashion (although unlikely if an actual biker).



Possibly that then. 

Definitely not the latter. I've lived with bikers in the past, he wasn't a fashion victim. 

Maybe he's just late to the party. 

Cheers.


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Most 1%ers are in their 50s/60s. They're usually bankers and the like, who like to play dress-up on a Sunday, and meet 'like-minded' people.



I'm sure there's a lot of truth to that concerning Harley riders but I live half a mile from Hells Angels HQ on Hackney Road and when they gather there are plenty of younger, harder types in evidence.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2019)

spitfire said:


> I'm sure there's a lot of truth to that concerning Harley riders but I live half a mile from Hells Angels HQ on Hackney Road and when they gather there are plenty of younger, harder types in evidence.


I've found that most young 'bikers' don't care for the bullshit that being a 1%er brings. Most people (once they reach puberty), realise that Sons of Anarchy isn't actually real.


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I've found that most young 'bikers' don't care for the bullshit that being a 1%er brings. Most people (once they reach puberty), realise that Sons of Anarchy isn't actually real.



Isn't it? Ah fuck....


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2019)

spitfire said:


> Isn't it? Ah fuck....


Unfortunately, MC clubs seem to attract the very same people who would normally join the likes of the BNP. They tend to be not very bright.
Fortunately, it means these MC club members might not be joining the BNP.


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Unfortunately, MC clubs seem to attract the very same people who would normally join the likes of the BNP. They tend to be not very bright.
> Fortunately, it means these MC club members might not be joining the BNP.



I wondered why I never got a reply to my letter to Jax.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2019)

spitfire said:


> I wondered why I never got a reply to my letter to Jax.


Maybe you should have worn a swastika armband, and flashed your American express Platinum card.


----------



## spitfire (May 3, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Maybe you should have worn a swastika armband, and flashed your American express Platinum card.



That'll be it, I'll sort that out for next time. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 3, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> Most 1%ers are in their 50s/60s. They're usually bankers and the like, who like to play dress-up on a Sunday, and meet 'like-minded' people.


This is absolute bollocks.

I think you’re confusing MCC’s with MC’s. Quite a difference between them and those who join...


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 3, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This is absolute bollocks.
> 
> I think you’re confusing MCC’s with MC’s. Quite a difference between them and those who join...


Nah, I'm just throwing out some ground bait for the 1%ers


----------



## Sweet FA (May 4, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> I wish they'd leave the planet, permanently!
> Here's a little anecdote:
> I bought a wiring loom for a bike from an ebay seller. The wiring loom arrived and it wasn't what I bought. It was a wiring loom for 20 year older bike, so I contacted the seller and made him aware of his 'mistake'. He replied with, and I paraphrase,
> "If you don't like it, I'll meet you at 'X' place with my brothers, and we can discuss it.
> ...


Blokes who tell these sort of revenge fantasy stories always come off looking way worse than the people they think they're getting one over.

Dude you what _scooped_ up an actual dog shit? You nestled it into/on the loom. Christ then you put it in a box or something? Didn't it stink? How big was the dog? If it was anything like mine you'd need a pretty big box. What did you wrap it in? The poor postie. 

Fuck man. How much was the loom? I'm sure there's a couple of steps in between words on a screen and postal shitbomb.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Blokes who tell these sort of revenge fantasy stories always come off looking way worse than the people they think they're getting one over.


If you say so, but I figured that him sending me shit was sufficient justification for a reciprocal exchange.


Sweet FA said:


> Dude you what _scooped_ up an actual dog shit?


Yes


Sweet FA said:


> You nestled it into/on the loom.


Yes


Sweet FA said:


> Christ then you put it in a box or something?


Yes


Sweet FA said:


> Didn't it stink?


Yes


Sweet FA said:


> How big was the dog? If it was anything like mine you'd need a pretty big box.


Have you seen the size of a modern bike's wiring loom? It was a big box.


Sweet FA said:


> What did you wrap it in? The poor postie.


It was well insulated.


Sweet FA said:


> Fuck man. How much was the loom? I'm sure there's a couple of steps in between words on a screen and postal shitbomb.


The loom was about 200 quid. The words on the screen ended when he threatened me.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 4, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> If you say so, but I figured that him sending me shit was sufficient justification for a reciprocal exchange.
> 
> Yes
> 
> ...


If only there were some legal recourse available 

200 quid though. Fucking dogshitbomb the cunt(s) immediately


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 4, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> If only there were some legal recourse available
> 
> 200 quid though. Fucking dogshitbomb the cunt(s) immediately


Legal recourse never satisfies the feeling that you've been fucked over. The best you can hope for is a refund, whereas knowing that some piece of shit has put his hand into a piece of shit, is quite satisfying.


----------



## McChubb (May 4, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> Not sure that rhymes mind.


Good point, give it some time,I'm on it.


----------



## existentialist (May 5, 2019)

McChubb said:


> Saw a program on T.V. about them, they actually look like Mongs, they are rapist peados etc.  Nasty fucwits embarrassing N.Z. and Maori people >




editor, I think we may need your eyebrow GIF...


----------



## OzT (May 6, 2019)

Magnus McGinty said:


> He could be an existing member demoted to prospect as punishment for something. Or someone just wearing a jacket like that for fashion (although unlikely if an actual biker).



I doubt he'd be a fashion man wearing a bottom rocker, cause he'll have heapsa problem if he met up with proper outlaws, who like to cut patches off people doing that kind ofthings, in my humble experiences.


----------



## Poi E (May 6, 2019)

Appropriation of others' cultural property can get a violent reaction in New Zealand, too. As for wearing MM or BP patch for fashion, the police would arrest you for your own safety.


----------



## OzT (May 6, 2019)

Defo, those kiwi gangs are mad!!  lol!!


----------



## Poi E (May 6, 2019)

Not sure what is like now, but when I was a young man the levels of aggression on the streets were palpable, with the shoulder-shove technique frequently used against another male walking by as a challenge for a fight. Gangs dropped right into this sort of culture.


----------



## OzT (May 6, 2019)

Well I was in Wellington for a year in 99, not much there, more across at Hutt. But the weekends wen we go up to Auckland sometimes there was an air of violence around.

I think the big problem with the kiwis would be when they hop over to Oz. but then to be fair I know nothing of the gangs back home or in NZ. When I was a kid life was simple, there were the biker and the surfie dudes, with the inner city unemployed. Kinda like Chisel vs Crawl music wise, but I'm sure it has all changed from those happy, and really rather innocent days of youth!


----------



## Poi E (May 7, 2019)

Maori form a more contiguous group than the aboriginal peoples of Australia. I guess that forms a difference in their experience of oppression and the concomitant affiliations sought by young men. Loads of other stuff, of course, and the martial history of many iwi is a point of pride in resisting colonisation.

The two biggest gangs in NZ have a strong local stamp and if you could remove the gangs a chunk of culture goes with it.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 29, 2019)

Hells Angels Euro-run ride through Surrey and Sussex on Saturday, couple of 'em got nicked yesterday at Clakett Lane Services for possession of an offensive weapon.

In Surrey there's curry


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 29, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hells Angels Euro-run ride through Surrey and Sussex on Saturday, couple of 'em got nicked yesterday at Clakett Lane Services for possession of *an offensive weapon*.


A Harley Davidson?


----------



## likesfish (May 29, 2019)

Its all a bit Blue oyster bar really with flick knives
  Some fuckwit tried to give the British legion bunch of bikers a warning for their badges looking too much like a biker club and rapidly realized nobody took them terribly seriously and monstering the odd biker you can get away with.
  picking a fight with the largest military charity with links to the establishment isn't going to end well for a few hundred easily identifiable criminals


----------



## Sweet FA (May 29, 2019)

Hells Angels bikers banned by Dutch court


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Hells Angels bikers banned by Dutch court


The daft stupid, knuckle-dragging cunts don't even know what an apostrophe is!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 30, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> The daft stupid, knuckle-dragging cunts don't even know what an apostrophe is!


From their FAQ:

“Should the Hells in Hells Angels have an apostrophe, and be Hell's Angels? That would be true if there was only one Hell, but life & history has taught us that there are many versions and forms of Hell“


----------



## Sweet FA (May 30, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> From their FAQ:
> 
> “Should the Hells in Hells Angels have an apostrophe, and be Hell's Angels? That would be true if there was only one Hell, but life & history has taught us that there are many versions and forms of Hell“


Hells' Angels.


----------



## maomao (May 30, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> From their FAQ:
> 
> “Should the Hells in Hells Angels have an apostrophe, and be Hell's Angels? That would be true if there was only one Hell, but life & history has taught us that there are many versions and forms of Hell“


That doesn't make sense unless it's a list and if it's a list it needs at least a comma and preferably the word 'and'.


----------



## Yossarian (May 30, 2019)

Saul Goodman said:


> The daft stupid, knuckle-dragging cunts don't even know what an apostrophe is!



The club was founded by students in a remedial high school English class in Bakersfield, California - "1%er" refers to the average grade on their punctuation exam.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 30, 2019)

well their speciality is more punch-you-ation


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 30, 2019)

Bit disappointing to see this thread bumped without any new incoherent threats.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 30, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> From their FAQ:
> 
> “Should the Hells in Hells Angels have an apostrophe, and be Hell's Angels? That would be true if there was only one Hell, but life & history has taught us that there are many versions and forms of Hell“



Apparently a seamstress in California didn’t know what an apostrophe was and presumably neither did the first bunch of divs, so it stayed as Hells Angels.


----------



## Yossarian (May 30, 2019)

If they wanted to really be badasses, they'd call themselves the "Hells Angel's."


----------



## existentialist (May 30, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Bit disappointing to see this thread bumped without any new incoherent threats.


Give it time. We might even get some more macho posturing.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 30, 2019)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> From their FAQ:
> 
> “Should the Hells in Hells Angels have an apostrophe, and be Hell's Angels? That would be true if there was only one Hell, but life & history has taught us that there are many versions and forms of Hell“



'


----------



## andysays (May 30, 2019)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Bit disappointing to see this thread bumped without any new incoherent threats.


Something like "pendants get pendants", perhaps...


----------



## Gromit (May 30, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Give it time. We might even get some more macho posturing.


----------



## geminisnake (May 30, 2019)

Sweet FA said:


> Hells Angels bikers banned by Dutch court



Don't see them going quietly tbh


----------



## ringo (May 30, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Hells Angels Euro-run ride through Surrey and Sussex on Saturday, couple of 'em got nicked yesterday at Clakett Lane Services for possession of an offensive weapon.
> 
> In Surrey there's curry


Saw at least ten groups heading south on the A23 today. And then a group of 8 police bikes.


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 2, 2019)

Three day celebration for 50 years. A lot more have been nicked. Not just local...world wide meet.





Mass arrests at Hells Angels gathering


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 2, 2019)

I saw the first few people arriving down in Brighton yesterday. While I was there they were generally pretty chilled, hanging out on the seafront, taking photos with tourists. An absolute shedload of cops around.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)

Riding in formation. Looks pretty tidy. Why so many arrests? Not like these guys are a centre of right wing terrorism.


----------



## Supine (Jun 2, 2019)

Poi E said:


> Riding in formation. Looks pretty tidy. Why so many arrests? Not like these guys are a centre of right wing terrorism.



No, just crystal meth and guns. We've all seen Sons of Anarchy


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)

That must be it. Can't say the Angels have ever really come on the register in the UK for small town shoot-outs or brawling.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 2, 2019)

Poi E said:


> That must be it. Can't say the Angels have ever really come on the register in the UK for small town shoot-outs or brawling.


Apart from all the times they’ve done just that


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm not following the Local News thread enough


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)

meh Hells Angels MC criminal allegations and incidents - Wikipedia


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 2, 2019)

Ponyutd said:


> Three day celebration for 50 years. A lot more have been nicked. Not just local...world wide meet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh lovely, I expect there will be a lot of riding-in-formation badges being handed out this weekend, except that guy on the right who’s all squiffy, no badge for him this time.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Zombiscuit (Apr 5, 2020)

Rise my Zombie Thread 🤯


----------



## existentialist (Apr 5, 2020)

Zombiscuit said:


> Rise my Zombie Thread 🤯


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2021)

One of my local pubs has reopened with a Route 66 vibe type decor to it and most nights has a row of bikes out front, when I went last last week three patched Angels were walking in.

This is in Godalming, if you are not familiar with the town just google image the place, then imagine Hells Angels choosing to hang out there...


----------



## maomao (Jun 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> One of my local pubs has reopened with a Route 66 vibe type decor to it and most nights has a row of bikes out front, when I went last last week three patched Angels were walking in.
> 
> This is in Godalming, if you are not familiar with the town just google image the place, then imagine Hells Angels choosing to hang out there...


I knew an ex-hell's angel with a particularly scary history  who was a big old softie who lived in some posh little town on the south coast. He would love a pub in Godalming. 

You got my hopes up posting on this thread. I wanted biker beef.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> One of my local pubs has reopened with a Route 66 vibe type decor to it and most nights has a row of bikes out front, when I went last last week three patched Angels were walking in.
> 
> This is in Godalming, if you are not familiar with the town just google image the place, then imagine Hells Angels choosing to hang out there...


I was a teenager in Maidenhead.  

The Windsor and Maidenhead Hells Angels had been in a few "scraps" that made the national news at the time, but we used to drink in the same pub as them (The Ferry at Cookham) - there were "bikers bikes" and 50cc mopeds parked outside, but everyone got on fine.  Didn't interact much, but there was no grief.

Once, I got nudged on my way back from the bar and spilt beer down an Angel's back.  My immediate thought was "FUCK".  I apologised.  He just turned and said "no problem".

I sort of got the impression that if they weren't the slightest bit interested in picking fights with teenagers in a pub they were welcome in.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 14, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> The Windsor and Maidenhead Hells Angels had been in a few "scraps" that made the national news at the time, but we used to drink in the same pub as them (The Ferry at Cookham) - there were "bikers bikes" and 50cc mopeds parked outside, but everyone got on fine.  Didn't interact much, but there was no grief.
> 
> Once, I got nudged on my way back from the bar and spilt beer down an Angel's back.  My immediate thought was "FUCK".  I apologised.  He just turned and said "no problem".
> 
> I sort of got the impression that if they weren't the slightest bit interested in picking fights with teenagers in a pub they were welcome in.



I’m sure this lot are nice enough, the pub was advertising a family fun day the weekend just gone. I have a friend who lives five doors away from the pub and is convinced that there will be agro there, but he’s a fucking doctor so can patch people up if there is some, so not sure what he’s fretting about...


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 14, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Once, I got nudged on my way back from the bar and spilt beer down an Angel's back.  My immediate thought was "FUCK".  I apologised.  He just turned and said "no problem".



Should have formed a teen gang with pouring a pint on a Hell's Angel as the initiation rite.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 14, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> Should have formed a teen gang with pouring a pint on a Hell's Angel as the initiation rite.


Funny enough, it was an initiation rite that got the Windsor and Maidenhead into trouble with other Angels.  I don't want to big up Hell's Angels, but I don't think my little bunch of mates would have lasted 5 mins if we had taken them on.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 14, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> One of my local pubs has reopened with a Route 66 vibe type decor to it and most nights has a row of bikes out front, when I went last last week three patched Angels were walking in.
> 
> This is in Godalming, if you are not familiar with the town just google image the place, then imagine Hells Angels choosing to hang out there...


Which pub is it?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Which pub is it?




Charterhouse Arms.


----------



## Cid (Jun 15, 2021)

Noticed a couple of Angels around Sheffield recently. I suppose when I was (a lot) younger I was a bit more inclined to romanticise them... But now find it a bit hard to get past the whole white supremacy thing.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Charterhouse Arms.


Thanks, might have a look next time I'm riding through there.


----------



## sim667 (Jun 15, 2021)

There’s quite a lot of bikers who live round here (I’m not from godalming but nearby), there’s a few clubs around.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 15, 2021)

The HA are not welcome in many pubs now. You would have to work hard to provoke trouble with them unless you are an Outlaw then it’s easy.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 15, 2021)

Damn near fifty years ago, I was at a festival in Buxton.

Chuck Berry headlined, Wizzard, Eric Broughton, Nazareth all appeared.

Someone thought that employing the Hells Angels to do security was a good idea.   It did lead to the incongruous spectacle of Chuck Berry duck walking across the stage with three Hells Angels following him.

I was standing, stoned, watching Edgar Broughton doing 'Out demons out', totally immersed in the experience. Then I noticed that the crowd had parted, leaving me standing alone. On looking over my shoulder, a Hells Angel wearing a WWII German army helmet, which had been stripped of its paint and polished to a high shine, was standing behind me, with his mates in line behind him, patiently waiting for me to get out of the way. I did, rapidly.

If I hadn't been so stoned I'd probably have shat myself.


----------



## maomao (Jun 15, 2021)

TopCat said:


> The HA are not welcome in many pubs now. You would have to work hard to provoke trouble with them unless you are an Outlaw then it’s easy.


Or an Outcast. The big fight in Battersea that left at least two dead was Outcasts vs. HA.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 15, 2021)

Like a few on this thread I lived near the Reading clubhouse. Always wondered what it was like inside, it certainly didn’t seem to be a place you could break into. It’s on a fairly nondescript suburban street and you could miss it if not paying close attention. 

A colleagues brother went in on a guest night apparently, but I never got any details.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 15, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Like a few on this thread I lived near the Reading clubhouse. Always wondered what it was like inside, it certainly didn’t seem to be a place you could break into. It’s on a fairly nondescript suburban street and you could miss it if not paying close attention.
> 
> A colleagues brother went in on a guest night apparently, but I never got any details.



Hells Angels guest night?


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 15, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Hells Angels guest night?


The bikie gangs in New Zealand used to do local boxing nights with an "all welcome" theme. At least if I recall correctly from my time down there, that was over a decade ago.


----------



## Elpenor (Jun 15, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Hells Angels guest night?


Well something like that, apparently the guys mate was a member and that’s how he got to visit.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Hells Angels guest night?



Activities including sewing classes, a talk on how to make sure your gut hangs stylishly over your jeans and a lecture on the best storage methods for amphetamines.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Activities including sewing classes, a talk on how to make sure your gut hangs stylishly over your jeans and a lecture on the best storage methods for amphetamines.


“OK lads, Tonight Gary will be giving a talk and short PowerPoint presentation, ‘Snitches get stitches in a post truth landscape’. Q&A afterwards.”


----------



## maomao (Jun 16, 2021)

So are Hell's Angels genuinely tough these days? I know they were in the 60s but I thought these days it was all mid-life crises happening on Harleys.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 16, 2021)

maomao said:


> So are Hell's Angels genuinely tough these days? I know they were in the 60s but I thought these days it was all mid-life crises happening on Harleys.


They’re still a bunch of hard bastards.


----------



## pogofish (Jun 16, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Hells Angels guest night?



Yup. time was that they used to do such things - and they were always good, with the members on their most affable/best behaviour.  Our lot used to take over a local hotel for the purpose.  Of course there were rooms put aside for the "invited" to indulge in more specialised pleasures, away from the general public.

I'm pretty certain I remember seeing a very young and promising band called Texas playing at one once.  A year or two later, they graduated to the college/Uni circuit when I saw them again and the rest is history!


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 16, 2021)

We once did a late night outdoor gig for a local biker club. Everything was going well until a chapter of the “official” Hells Angels turned up and demanded they “surrender their colours” as, even though the local club never claimed to be HA, their patch was considered to be too similar. This seemingly petty bit of nonsense escalated and in the ensuing scuffle two people got stabbed. When the coppers turned up and saw who had instigated the violence they didn’t want to know and just fucked off. Being prepared to use potentially lethal force over something that from the outside appears completely inconsequential is deeply weird (quite aside from the Nazi symbolism and racism of many clubs)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 16, 2021)

seeformiles said:


> We once did a late night outdoor gig for a local biker club. Everything was going well until a chapter of the “official” Hells Angels turned up and demanded they “surrender their colours” as, even though the local club never claimed to be HA, their patch was considered to be too similar. This seemingly petty bit of nonsense escalated and in the ensuing scuffle two people got stabbed. When the coppers turned up and saw who had instigated the violence they didn’t want to know and just fucked off. Being prepared to use potentially lethal force over something that from the outside appears completely inconsequential is deeply weird (quite aside from the Nazi symbolism and racism of many clubs)




And to think, £3.99 from Amazon buys you a seam-ripper and all this unpleasantness could have been avoided


----------



## TopCat (Jun 16, 2021)

They are often inviting all and sundry to their club house open nights. It’s all about manipulating you.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 17, 2021)

TopCat said:


> They are often inviting all and sundry to their club house open nights. It’s all about manipulating you.


that was what seemed to be happening in NZ, from what I remember


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2021)

In the 90s I went to Vancouver for a wedding, and one of the bride’s relatives,  who was born and bred there, said the local Hells Angels controlled much of the hash/ marijuana market, and were a safe punt when trying to score pot from randoms on the street.

He was 15 at the time and an all-round enthusiastic teenager, so I’m not sure if he was a truly reliable source or a bullshitter though.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 18, 2021)

T & P said:


> In the 90s I went to Vancouver for a wedding, and one of the bride’s relatives,  who was born and bred there, said the local Hells Angels controlled much of the hash/ marijuana market, and were a safe punt when trying to score pot from randoms on the street.
> 
> He was 15 at the time and an all-round enthusiastic teenager, so I’m not sure if he was a truly reliable source or a bullshitter though.




Would be surprised if the Angels stood around on street corners selling weed, tbh.


----------



## Cid (Jun 18, 2021)

Not sure whether it was HAs, but it's broadly true. Dunno about shotting on street corners, you'd expect that to be delegated. But they certainly controlled a lot of the drug trade, particularly out to small towns etc.

I think now, with the change in legality of weed in Canada, alongside more ordering online/darkweb stuff, that time has probably passed. But yeah, when I visited a mate in Sackville, NB early 2000s it was all about 'ah, the bikers are up this week, let's score some acid, weed etc.'. And PCP, which was the style at the time. 

Mongols MC were big in the US drug trade iirc.


----------



## Cid (Jun 18, 2021)

You'd think in Vancouver specifically there might be a more diverse source of supplies though. Docks.

But weed in the 90s... Less indoor growing. Scary outdoor farms down in California's emerald triangle. Isolated places, little law enforcement... Biker gangs really ideally situated to deal with that.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 20, 2021)

Try this news, they are becoming more hardcore


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 20, 2021)

maomao said:


> So are Hell's Angels genuinely tough these days? I know they were in the 60s but I thought these days it was all mid-life crises happening on Harleys.


No, they're not. They like to think they are when there's a load of them together but they're mostly bankers and white collar types who play dress-up at the weekend, looking like they just crashed through a Harley store and every piece of merchandise stuck to them on the way through.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 20, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Would be surprised if the Angels stood around on street corners selling weed, tbh.


Back in the 80's I used to score my acid and hash of an angel I knew. We'd always find him in our local biker pub.

He renounced the lifestyle a few years later and I think he had a lot of regrets, but would never talk about it.


----------



## A380 (Jun 20, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Hells Angels guest night?


They do bingo and at the end everyone gets a party bag with a balloon, toy and slice of cake.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 20, 2021)

Saul Goodman said:


> No, they're not. They like to think they are when there's a load of them together but they're mostly bankers and white collar types who play dress-up at the weekend


This really isn’t true.


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 21, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This really isn’t true.


It's partly (mostly) true, and it might bring a few of them out of the woodwork to take the piss out of.


----------



## Nivag (Jun 30, 2021)

No idea if this has been posted before but it's popped up on my YT feed


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jun 30, 2021)

Nivag said:


> No idea if this has been posted before but it's popped up on my YT feed


----------



## Nivag (Jul 15, 2021)

A funny thing happened last night when I was at the Bike Shed in Shoreditch, a patch club rider telling someone with the Sons of Anarchy vest he shouldn't be wearing it as some people might take offence 😂😂😂😂


----------



## Sue (Jul 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> A funny thing happened last night when I was at the Bike Shed in Shoreditch, a patch club rider telling someone with the Sons of Anarchy vest he shouldn't be wearing it as some people might take offence 😂😂😂😂


The Bike Shed isn't exactly what I'd call down and dirty biker territory...


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> A funny thing happened last night when I was at the Bike Shed in Shoreditch, a patch club rider telling someone with the Sons of Anarchy vest he shouldn't be wearing it as some people might take offence 😂😂😂😂


People have been threatened before about this. See below:


----------



## spitfire (Jul 15, 2021)

Sue said:


> The Bike Shed isn't exactly what I'd call down and dirty biker territory...



True, it's definitely Lifestyle Biker territory. It is very close to the Hells Angels Clubhouse on Hackney Road though, so I bet they pop in from time to time for some entertainment.


----------



## Sue (Jul 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> True, it's definitely Lifestyle Biker territory. It is very close to the Hells Angels Clubhouse on Hackney Road though, so I bet they pop in from time to time for some entertainment.


I've been there for lunch a couple of times. A colleague is a member -- sure, he's got a bike but he also wears bespoke suits and all that and I can't really imagine him with any grease on his hands...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> A funny thing happened last night when I was at the Bike Shed in Shoreditch, a patch club rider telling someone with the Sons of Anarchy vest he shouldn't be wearing it as some people might take offence 😂😂😂😂


He’s right though. Stupid it may be, but wearing that sort of thing can get your head kicked in. 1%er clubs take this _very_ seriously


----------



## Athos (Jul 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> A funny thing happened last night when I was at the Bike Shed in Shoreditch, a patch club rider telling someone with the Sons of Anarchy vest he shouldn't be wearing it as some people might take offence 😂😂😂😂



I don't know which of them I find more tragic: the patch club member, or the bloke in the SoA vest!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 15, 2021)

Athos said:


> I don't know which of them I find more traffic: the patch club member, or the bloke in the SoA vest!



'Tragic' I take it?


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 15, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'Tragic' I take it?


I'd been proper staring at that one trying to work out if it was cockney rhyming slang I'd not encountered before, I think that might be the simplest explanation though.


----------



## hitmouse (Jul 15, 2021)

fwiw, I think the fact of filming the interaction and uploading it to the internet definitely makes the patch club member the more traffic one there. Although I did also find it a bit stressful how the SoA kid seemed permanently on the verge of sparking up a cig while stood next to a petrol pump, I don't really know how any of that stuff works but that feels like it must be a bad idea?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> People have been threatened before about this. See below:




Lot of people died to wear that patch. So...you can only wear it if you're dead?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 15, 2021)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Activities including sewing classes, a talk on how to make sure your gut hangs stylishly over your jeans and a lecture on the best storage methods for amphetamines.



And also a workshop on how to get the family court to let you see your kids again.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 15, 2021)

spitfire said:


> True, it's definitely Lifestyle Biker territory. It is very close to the Hells Angels Clubhouse on Hackney Road though, so I bet they pop in from time to time for some entertainment.


This wasn't Hell's Angels, it was another one I'd never seen before. They were all on a mix bag of bikes. The interaction happened after all of them had left bar one guy who stayed to chat to other people not in their gang and as he left he went over to the table next to ours to have a word. 
He looked over to us for validation and we started laughing.
The Bike Shed is a lifestyle place but also a club that goes out of their way to make sure everyone is welcome regardless of what bike someone is on.


----------



## Athos (Jul 15, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> 'Tragic' I take it?


Yeah, 'tragic' rather than 'traffic'!  Bloody autocorrect.


----------



## Athos (Jul 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> This wasn't Hell's Angels, it was another one I'd never seen before. They were all on a mix bag of bikes. The interaction happened after all of them had left bar one guy who stayed to chat to other people not in their gang and as he left he went over to the table next to ours to have a word.


And what did the guy in the SoA best reply to him? Told him to fuck off and mind his own business, I hope.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

Athos said:


> And what did the guy in the SoA best reply to him? Told him to fuck off and mind his own business, I hope.


If he had any sense he’d have taken the advice.


----------



## spitfire (Jul 15, 2021)

Nivag said:


> This wasn't Hell's Angels, it was another one I'd never seen before. They were all on a mix bag of bikes. The interaction happened after all of them had left bar one guy who stayed to chat to other people not in their gang and as he left he went over to the table next to ours to have a word.
> He looked over to us for validation and we started laughing.
> The Bike Shed is a lifestyle place but also a club that goes out of their way to make sure everyone is welcome regardless of what bike someone is on.



Fair enough, I always thought it was just a themed bar, glad it has a mission as well.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If he had any sense he’d have taken the advice.


or fuck those guys.


----------



## Athos (Jul 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If he had any sense he’d have taken the advice.



Yes, because it's lame for a grown man to wear a SoA vest, not because some knob issued a thickly veiled threat.  These so-called 1%ers are pathetic - bikes should be for everyone, from the leather daddy cruisers to the wannabe mods on scooters, via the power rangers on sportsbikes, the adv nerds, and the retro hipsters.


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If he had any sense he’d have taken the advice.


Always best to give in to bullies.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> People have been threatened before about this. See below:




Totally traffic behaviour from the biker guy there - I'd like to see him try that shit with the leathermen of the Folsom Street Fair or somewhere.

"Folks have *died* because of those vests - and there's no arse in your chaps, you're a disgrace, man."


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Always best to give in to bullies.


Always best to avoid having the shit kicked out of you…


----------



## Nivag (Jul 15, 2021)

Athos said:


> And what did the guy in the SoA best reply to him? Told him to fuck off and mind his own business, I hope.


He was dumbstruck by the remark and said thanks, turn around and carried on his conversation with he friends.
Kept on wearing the vest for the rest of the night 👍🏻


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Always best to avoid having the shit kicked out of you…


or, fuck those guys.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Always best to avoid having the shit kicked out of you…


Over someone wearing a fictional TV merchandise?


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 15, 2021)

It would be funny as fuck if somebody getting a hard time for an SOA vest called in some backup.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

Hang on, so the guy was being threatened over wearing a patch of a non-existent biker gang? That's pretty wild.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> Hang on, so the guy was being threatened over wearing a patch of a non-existent biker gang? That's pretty wild.


Yup


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

Incredible. Ludicrous, even by these comedy butch lads' standards.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> Hang on, so the guy was being threatened over wearing a patch of a non-existent biker gang? That's pretty wild.


Yep. It’s utterly ridiculous, but HA, Outlaws etc. really do take this silliness very bloody seriously. Get on the wrong side of them and you’re in deep shit.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 15, 2021)

Yossarian said:


> It would be funny as fuck if somebody getting a hard time for an SOA vest called in some backup.
> 
> View attachment 278627


That one on the left, full patch, top and bottom rocker, Mc.  he must have got the box set with all the outtakes and how we made it featurettes.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Yep. It’s utterly ridiculous, but HA, Outlaws etc. really do take this silliness very bloody seriously. Get on the wrong side of them and you’re in deep shit.


I am unconvinced someone wearing a vest advertising a fictional biker gang would find themselves in deep shit from any biker gang, beyond some barely credible trash talk. I'm sure if it had ever happened, there would be many court cases and news stories about it, and I've only found one, in Australia.

I can find lots of dickheads on forums going 'oh you mustn't do that the hells angels would think it's disrespectful!' though. Forgive me for thinking perhaps, fuck those guys.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jul 15, 2021)

That must be a shot from the SoA series when they went to Northern Ireland. In Mayans they still go on about The Irish









						When good TV goes bad: how Sons of Anarchy took us all for a ride
					

After two seasons of all-American biker shenanigans, the show decamped to Ireland, where every scene became a toe-curling exercise in stereotyping




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 15, 2021)

The pipes over the theme tune tells you all you need to know about that season of the show


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 15, 2021)

The actual HA themselves don't do the obvious violence, but they do have a bunch of wannabees, hangers on, and prospect members who gleefully do their masters bidding. I personally think it would be wise to avoid antagonising them.

A full HA came to a party at my actual home once, he politely asked me to call him by his name rather than the friendly "mush" that I called everyone by. I politely did, but the conversation did not go very far.


----------



## Lorca (Jul 15, 2021)

yeah, iirc one of the outlaws (at that time called something else i think) who were the gang that killed gerry tobin stayed at my flat one night in the early 90's playing cards and drinking (my then mate knew them well, had some business with them.) i personally wouldn't mess with them but each to their own i suppose! As it goes he came across as quite a nice bloke, but with a definite sense of genuine, unforced menace under the surface. They were based in a rough estate and they basically ran that area, much more than the police, even banishing people who pissed them off in some way.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> I am unconvinced someone wearing a vest advertising a fictional biker gang would find themselves in deep shit from any biker gang, beyond some barely credible trash talk. I'm sure if it had ever happened, there would be many court cases and news stories about it, and I've only found one, in Australia.
> 
> I can find lots of dickheads on forums going 'oh you mustn't do that the hells angels would think it's disrespectful!' though. Forgive me for thinking perhaps, fuck those guys.


I’d suggest there hasn’t been things in the news because most people when getting a hint from a group of HA would probably do the sensible thing and do as they’re told.

I’ve seen up close how they operate when they think somone has disrespected their club, or overstepped what they perceive as the line to their clubs business. It isn’t pretty.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

So you're saying the lack of evidence that these guys do deranged acts of violence over nothing is evidence that their reputation for deranged acts of violence over nothing means people don't challenge them? 

Have you considered that you might be helping them out with that whole reputation thing here?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> So you're saying the lack of evidence that these guys do deranged acts of violence over nothing is evidence that their reputation for deranged acts of violence over nothing means people don't challenge them?
> 
> Have you considered that you might be helping them out with that whole reputation thing here?


No, I’m saying I’ve seen first hand what happens if you get in their way so choose to act accordingly. Others are free to do as they please.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> No, I’m saying I’ve seen first hand what happens if you get in their way so choose to act accordingly. Others are free to do as they please.


You've seen first hand what happens when someone wears a fictional biker gang's vest and some dickhead biker gets the hump?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> You've seen first hand what happens when someone wears a fictional biker gang's vest and some dickhead biker gets the hump?


No, I’ve seen first hand what happens when a dickhead biker thinks someone is disrespecting their club. And I know enough about these guys to accept that someone wearing a fictional clubs colours could well fall under that category.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 15, 2021)

I remember visiting the Kent Custom show many years ago, there were hundreds of bikers including lots of Hells Angels. I took some drugs that didn't agree with me, got a little paranoid about the place and left early.


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2021)

Like a Milwall fan getting upset at someone wearing a Streatham Rovers shirt.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

I'd like some more details about this first hand experience tbh, and how it compares to the whole fictional biker gang patch situation. I mean, I can imagine they might be dangerous if you were selling speed on their patch, or pissed on one of their motorbikes or something. I don't believe wearing a mass produced, commonly available vest advertising a television show is something anyone should approach with any real fear of reprisal though.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 15, 2021)

Personally I would just steer a wide berth of Hells Angels and the like, just isn't worth the hassle.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> I'd like some more details about this first hand experience tbh, and how it compares to the whole fictional biker gang patch situation. I mean, I can imagine they might be dangerous if you were selling speed on their patch, or pissed on one of their motorbikes or something. I don't believe wearing a mass produced, commonly available vest advertising a television show is something anyone should approach with any real fear of reprisal though.


I've known/hung around with enough of them in my youth, and that's all you're getting.

As for the SoA merch - it's only the very specific design (top rocker, patch, bottom rocker) colours replicas that they'll have issues with. Hoodies, shorts, caps and all the other stuff is fine. Exactly the same as the "support merch" all the big clubs sell with their own logos on. But to them the full patch vests represent something worth - literally - dying for. I'm not saying every person who walks down the street wearing one is going to end up in trouble. But wearing one where 1%er club members are likely to be - particularly if there's a lot of them or they're somewhere on "club business" - is going to get the wearer in trouble if they don't remove it when asked. And they will be asked.


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2021)

Sounds like these motorcyclists just need to chill out to be honest.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Sounds like these motorcyclists just need to chill out to be honest.


they probably have, he hasn't hung out with them in three decades.


----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Like a Milwall fan getting upset at someone wearing a Streatham Rovers shirt.


This is a good point actually - I've seen grown men in Manchester United shirts shouting abuse at kids in Manchester City shirts in Manchester City Centre on a derby day. I don't think the right response to that kind of ludicrous activity is to say _Well, the children shouldn't wear Manchester City tops, Manchester United fans are very mean and they might see it as disrespecting their team._ The right response is _Fuck that guy_.


----------



## strung out (Jul 15, 2021)

killer b said:


> This is a good point actually - I've seen grown men in Manchester United shirts shouting abuse at kids in Manchester City shirts in Manchester City Centre on a derby day. I don't think the right response to that kind of ludicrous activity is to say _Well, the children shouldn't wear Manchester City tops, Manchester United fans are very mean and they might see it as disrespecting their team._ The right response is _Fuck that guy_.


Honestly, anyone getting upset about someone wearing merchandise from a fictional TV show needs to be ridiculed for the pathetic little baby they are.


----------



## Yossarian (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Sounds like these motorcyclists just need to chill out to be honest.



They definitely seem to take a strong stance against cultural appropriation in their safe spaces.


----------



## Athos (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Sounds like these motorcyclists just need to chill out to be honest.



Most other motorcyclists think they're knobs.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Honestly, anyone getting upset about someone wearing merchandise from a fictional TV show needs to be ridiculed for the pathetic little baby they are.


They have the same sort of unflinching attitude to their outfit as say the SAS do about theirs, best not to get involved or provoke in any way


----------



## Cid (Jul 15, 2021)

We're talking about white supremacists who at the very least _believe_ they're the most lawless thing on the planet. Of course they're going to be dicks about shit that seems petty.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Honestly, anyone getting upset about someone wearing merchandise from a fictional TV show needs to be ridiculed for the pathetic little baby they are.


I don't disagree. I'm merely pointing out that anyone trying this approach is very much increasing their chances of sampling the local hospital facilities.


----------



## Elpenor (Jul 15, 2021)

Walking around town wearing the same clothes as the rest of their little gang, it's a bit like those kids who wear "Leavers 2020" hoodies.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 15, 2021)

strung out said:


> Like a Milwall fan getting upset at someone wearing a Streatham Rovers shirt.


SHAAAADWEEEEELL!


----------



## Saul Goodman (Jul 15, 2021)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> If he had any sense he’d have taken the advice.


If he had any balls he'd have told them to get ta fuck.


----------



## Sweet FA (Jun 30, 2022)

I see Sonny Barger's died.


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> I see Sonny Barger's died.


Wore his Sons of Anarchy top in the wrong pub?


----------



## jeff_leigh (Jul 2, 2022)

Sweet FA said:


> I see Sonny Barger's died.


I met him in the 80's


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 2, 2022)

JimW said:


> Wore his Sons of Anarchy top in the wrong pub?


Shamcro 😡


----------



## likesfish (Jul 2, 2022)

Bit like wearing a para t-shirt around Colchester if your not a para.
 Pissing off violent dickheads is fair enough if that's what you want to do, but best not done by accident.
Their was a very silly thread on arse about the Royal British Legion having back rockers on their patches etc it's a'll a bit blue oyster club.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 2, 2022)

I was in a gang when I was young. We watched The Warriors and thought we would be cool like that. I was ten I think. I grew out of it shortly after.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 2, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> I was in a gang when I was young. We watched The Warriors and thought we would be cool like that. I was ten I think. I grew out of it shortly after.


Great film though.


----------



## Magnus McGinty (Jul 2, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> Great film though.



One of my favourites! They actually spend most of the film running away! 
Written by a socialist.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 3, 2022)

If you want to join a patch club.
 Just don't dress like one if you are not they tend to have people who take it really really seriously.
A lot of biker shops wouldn't stock sons of anarchy merch because thats basically selling a t-shirt that says please beat me.

not defending it its just what it is


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 3, 2022)

Had a Plug (Bash Street) patch as a kid.

 How the others trembled!


----------



## Gromit (Jul 3, 2022)

Magnus McGinty said:


> One of my favourites! They actually spend most of the film running away!
> Written by a socialist.


I take offence at that.
They ran 'to' not ran 'away'.

They ran to their own territory, to home, to the place they would defend and make a stand at, at all costs.

Woe betide anyone who got in their way. 

They did run an awful lot mind.


----------



## [62] (Jul 3, 2022)

Speaking of patches, who wants to look at a gallery of German kütte? Me, for one. I find them fascinating.






						fanclubaufnaeher.de
					






					www.fanclubaufnaeher.de


----------

